# Movie Quote Game



## rhitland (Jul 12, 2009)

Okay this maybe be a horrible idea but I always enjoyed some good movie trivia, so the rules are Movie Quotes only and no super generic quotes I will start it off and whomever guess the answer correct and first must repost a new movie quote. If said movie quote is too hard and no one gets it after multiple tries then hints must be given and if after 10 tries no answer you must defuldge the answer and think up a new easier one. SO let us see where this goes. Oh yeah and no googling or anything else the quote this is from the brain only so keep it on the level if you want to play we all know the internet knows everything. lol 

First Quote 
"I love the smell of napalm in the morning"

Okay what you got Brothers wanna play!!


----------



## cmoreno85tx (Jul 12, 2009)

"Apocalypse Now"

What about : " Let me quote the late Colnel Sanders who said, 'I'm way too drunk to taste this chicken'"


----------



## rhitland (Jul 12, 2009)

good one will have to think on this one


----------



## rhitland (Jul 13, 2009)

Not sure on my answer so I will wait for you approval Brother Moreno but I think it is Talladega Nights


----------



## cmoreno85tx (Jul 14, 2009)

Correct Brother Rhit


----------



## rhitland (Jul 14, 2009)

Wellsy wellsy let me see what about,

"toga, Toga, TOga TOGa, TOGA!!!"


----------



## scottmh59 (Jul 14, 2009)

too easy...animal house.."its not going to be an orgy,its a toga party"


----------



## scottmh59 (Jul 14, 2009)

doctor said i swallowed alot of aggresion,,,along with alot of pizzas


----------



## rhitland (Jul 14, 2009)

Tommy Boy?


----------



## scottmh59 (Jul 14, 2009)

rhitland said:


> Tommy Boy?



tisk,tisk...not even close...ok another one from the same movie...

Recruiter: Now, are either of you homosexuals? 
John Winger: [John and Russell look at each other] You mean, like, flaming, or... 
Recruiter: Well, it's a standard question we have to ask. 
Russell Ziskey: No, we're not homosexual, but we are *willing to learn*. 
John Winger: Yeah, would they send us someplace special?


----------



## rhitland (Jul 14, 2009)

I am pretty sure stripes but may be Spies like us?


----------



## scottmh59 (Jul 14, 2009)

i knew that quote was too easy...stripes it is..now this one is wayyyyy toooooo easy..

doctor,doctor-doctor,doctor-doctor,doctor-,doctor,doctor-and doctor..so did we miss anyone?


----------



## owls84 (Jul 15, 2009)

I think that is Spys like us. Seems like Chevy Chase for some reason.


----------



## scottmh59 (Jul 15, 2009)

gold star goes to owls..i knew that one would be too easy...another one..........

Jail Binger: I don't like soldier boys. 
Highway: Say what? 
Jail Binger: If you wanna pop that puppy's can you don't have to grease him so hard, jarhead. 
Highway: Well, it sounds like you're a man of experience. 
Jail Binger: What the hell's that supposed to mean, grunge sh*t. 
Highway: It means: Be advised. I'm mean, nasty and tired. I eat concertina wire and piss napalm and I can put a round in a flea's ass at 200 meters. So why don't you go hump somebody else's leg, mutt face, before I push yours in. 
Jail Binger: Ain't gonna be so smart with your balls stuffed in your mouth, jarhead!


----------



## RJS (Jul 15, 2009)

Heartbreak Ridge


----------



## scottmh59 (Jul 15, 2009)

heartbreak ridge it is..great movie.


----------



## RJS (Jul 15, 2009)

OK...lets see...try this one.


Speaker: "What are you gonna vote?"

Crowd: "NONE OF THE ABOVE!"


----------



## scottmh59 (Jul 15, 2009)

gotta say,thats tough..small hint???


----------



## rhitland (Jul 15, 2009)

Brewster's Million and one of my favs, I think I am right?

I will quote one anyway b/c I think I am right

Man my Brother is gonna kill me, man my brother is gonna sh^t
MAN MY BROTHER IS GONNA KILL ME, MAN MY BROTHER IS GONNA SH^T
Well Which is it man is he gonna sh^t or is he gonna kill you? 
Don't worry man my dad is a TV repair man he has an awesome set of tools.


----------



## RJS (Jul 15, 2009)

Your are correct!


----------



## TCShelton (Jul 15, 2009)

Fast Times at Ridgemont High.  That is Scott's answer.


----------



## scottmh59 (Jul 15, 2009)

thats right tom,you better not try to run off with my answer...
next...
.My little Buttercup has the sweetest smile/ Dear little Buttercup, won't you stay a while?/ We'll settle down together in a cottage built for two/ Oh, Dear little Buttercup, I love you!


----------



## scottmh59 (Jul 15, 2009)

rhitland said:


> Brewster's Million and one of my favs, I think I am right?
> 
> I will quote one anyway b/c I think I am right
> 
> ...



you left out the best part...First he's gonna sh*t,and then hes gonna kill us....


----------



## rhitland (Jul 15, 2009)

IS that Young Guns


----------



## scottmh59 (Jul 15, 2009)

rhitland said:


> IS that Young Guns



no,,


----------



## RJS (Jul 16, 2009)

Three Amigos?


----------



## scottmh59 (Jul 16, 2009)

RJS knows his musical numbers.lol...three amigos it is.


----------



## cmoreno85tx (Jul 16, 2009)

Easy one:

"I'm the Dude. So that's what you call me. You know, that or, uh, His Dudeness, or uh, Duder, or El Duderino if you're not into the whole brevity thing"


----------



## scottmh59 (Jul 16, 2009)

the big lebowski


----------



## TCShelton (Jul 16, 2009)

scottmh59 said:


> the big lebowski



Too easy...

Awesome movie.


----------



## scottmh59 (Jul 16, 2009)

: International treaty, all skeletons come from India. 
: No kidding, how come?  
: How the hell do I know how come? The important question is, where do they get all the skeletons with perfect teeth?


----------



## TCShelton (Jul 16, 2009)

Return of the Living Dead.


----------



## scottmh59 (Jul 16, 2009)

toms right


----------



## TCShelton (Jul 16, 2009)

:  How did you find out where I live? 

:  I got my flatmate to ring up your work. Tell them it was an emergency. You probably shouldn't go in there, they think you're dead.


----------



## scottmh59 (Jul 16, 2009)

is that eagle vs. shark


----------



## scottmh59 (Jul 16, 2009)

I'm Jo-Jo the ice cream clown, we'll give you a stick, you'll give it a lick. And it'll tickle you all the way down. Ice cream, ice cream, we brought our goodies here to you! A tasty treat for while you screw! Let's take a break! Cool off those hot lips with our frozen fruity bars! Icy-wicy, fudgy-wudgy bars. And everyone's frozen delight, the lick a stick!


----------



## rhitland (Jul 16, 2009)

scottmh59 said:


> the big lebowski



This is my movie to get me back to square, I think I might plug this in tonight it has been a while. "The Dude abides"


----------



## rhitland (Jul 16, 2009)

scottmh59 said:


> I'm Jo-Jo the ice cream clown, we'll give you a stick, you'll give it a lick. And it'll tickle you all the way down. Ice cream, ice cream, we brought our goodies here to you! A tasty treat for while you screw! Let's take a break! Cool off those hot lips with our frozen fruity bars! Icy-wicy, fudgy-wudgy bars. And everyone's frozen delight, the lick a stick!




Scott we can only quote movies not porn, sicko!! lol 

I have no clue


----------



## TCShelton (Jul 16, 2009)

scottmh59 said:


> is that eagle vs. shark



Yeah, you googled that.


----------



## rhitland (Jul 16, 2009)

scottmh59 said:


> is that eagle vs. shark



eagle vs. shark??? what in the heck is that a foreign film?


----------



## TCShelton (Jul 17, 2009)

Yeah, from New Zealand.  Really funny.  Scott, you should rent it...


----------



## scottmh59 (Jul 17, 2009)

TCShelton said:


> Yeah, you googled that.



no way..i saw that about 2 years ago..
dude from flight of the chonchords is in it


----------



## scottmh59 (Jul 17, 2009)

rhitland said:


> Scott we can only quote movies not porn, sicko!! lol
> 
> I have no clue



when you two give up and if there are no oter guesses i will tell you...porn? get your mind out of the gutter rhit.


----------



## rhitland (Jul 17, 2009)

I hope you quoted a foriegn film also Scott b/c I have no clue.


----------



## scottmh59 (Jul 17, 2009)

scottmh59 said:


> I'm Jo-Jo the ice cream clown, we'll give you a stick, you'll give it a lick. And it'll tickle you all the way down. Ice cream, ice cream, we brought our goodies here to you! A tasty treat for while you screw! Let's take a break! Cool off those hot lips with our frozen fruity bars! Icy-wicy, fudgy-wudgy bars. And everyone's frozen delight, the lick a stick!



Killer Klowns from outer space


----------



## scottmh59 (Jul 17, 2009)

.


----------



## rhitland (Jul 17, 2009)

scottmh59 said:


> Killer Klowns from outer space




Come on now you 2 if you are gonna quote it has to be a movie more the 5 people saw. 


like this one 

: We were in the nick of time. You were in great peril. 
: I don't think I was. 
: Yes, you were. You were in terrible peril. 
: Look, let me go back in there and face the peril. 
: No, it's too perilous. 
: Look, it's my duty as a knight to sample as much peril as I can. 
: No, we've got to find the Holy Grail. Come on. 
: Oh, let me have just a little bit of peril? 
: No. It's unhealthy. 
 I bet you're gay. 
 Am not.


----------



## scottmh59 (Jul 17, 2009)

killer klowns was a big movie....and yours is monty python


----------



## scottmh59 (Jul 17, 2009)

.


----------



## TCShelton (Jul 17, 2009)

Let's try to stay away from quotes with excessive profanity please.


----------



## scottmh59 (Jul 17, 2009)

: A word, my lady. We are but poor, lost circus performers. Is there a village nearby? 
: There is nothing nearby... Not for miles. 
: Then there will be no one to hear you scream


----------



## rhitland (Jul 17, 2009)

Is that "Saw" or some crazy movie like that which I will never see.


----------



## TCShelton (Jul 18, 2009)

Rhit, you've seen that one.  It is "The Princess Bride."


----------



## scottmh59 (Jul 18, 2009)

saw....lol
gold star for tom


----------



## TCShelton (Jul 18, 2009)

"When are you going to call me?"

"When your pjone rings."


----------



## scottmh59 (Jul 18, 2009)

is that pjone? or supposed to be phone?


----------



## rhitland (Jul 18, 2009)

Tom is this another one of those movies noboby has seen? I got know clue give us some more and maybe the country it was made considering none of us has been to Whereverastan and watched these crazy flicks.


----------



## scottmh59 (Jul 18, 2009)

im with you rhit,this isnt " sundance"


----------



## TCShelton (Jul 19, 2009)

Yeah, it is "phone."  Hard to google with a misspelled word, huh? lol

No it was a movie that was shown in theaters a couple of years ago.


----------



## scottmh59 (Jul 19, 2009)

TCShelton said:


> Yeah, it is "phone."  Hard to google with a misspelled word, huh? lol
> 
> No it was a movie that was shown in theaters a couple of years ago.



im insulted with that remark.

i have no clue what it is


----------



## rhitland (Jul 19, 2009)

TCShelton said:


> "When are you going to call me?"
> 
> "When your pjone rings."



Jackie Brown 

sounds like a Quentin Tarintino line


----------



## TCShelton (Jul 20, 2009)

It is from "Be Cool."

"I may play ball next fall, but I will never sign that. Now me and my loser friends are gonna head out to buy Aerosmith tickets. Top priority of the summer."


----------



## RJS (Jul 20, 2009)

Dazed and Confused!


----------



## RJS (Jul 20, 2009)

"Why Ed does this mean we're not friends anymore? You know Ed, if I thought you weren't my friend... I just don't think I could bear it! "


----------



## rhitland (Jul 20, 2009)

Tombstone, I'll be your Huckleberry!!
let me think on my next one


----------



## rhitland (Jul 20, 2009)

"prepare the ship for ludicrous speed"


----------



## owls84 (Jul 20, 2009)

"Actor 1) When I get out of that bathroom , You'd beter be gone!

Actor 2) Is it number one or number two ?......I just wanna know how much time I have"

I want to see how good you guys are.


----------



## scottmh59 (Jul 20, 2009)

rhitland said:


> "prepare the ship for ludicrous speed"



spaceballs


----------



## scottmh59 (Jul 20, 2009)

. What happened to your eye? 
 : Sweetie, that's rude. 
: No, that's alright. Shark attack, swab. 
: A shark ate your eye?


----------



## rhitland (Jul 20, 2009)

do not think I know either one of those movies???


----------



## scottmh59 (Jul 20, 2009)

i know joshes,but at the moment im drawing a blank..but its on the tip of my tounge..rhit i know youve seen the one i put up..


----------



## RJS (Jul 20, 2009)

scottmh59 said:


> . What happened to your eye?
> : Sweetie, that's rude.
> : No, that's alright. Shark attack, swab.
> : A shark ate your eye?



Captain Ron?


----------



## scottmh59 (Jul 20, 2009)

thats it....and if we get lost,we just pull over some wheres and ask directions


----------



## scottmh59 (Jul 20, 2009)

owls84 said:


> "Actor 1) When I get out of that bathroom , You'd beter be gone!
> 
> Actor 2) Is it number one or number two ?......I just wanna know how much time I have"
> 
> I want to see how good you guys are.



ace ventura? the 1st one


----------



## RJS (Jul 20, 2009)

Aw, poor guy. I understand. It's not easy being banished. Take my buddy Bigfoot. When he was banished he fashioned an enormous diaper out of poison ivy. Wore it on his head like a tiara. Called himself "King Itchy".


----------



## scottmh59 (Jul 20, 2009)

monsters inc?


----------



## RJS (Jul 20, 2009)

Yup


----------



## scottmh59 (Jul 20, 2009)

[into telephone] Yes, I'd like a cab please at, ah... 

: What the frig is the address here? 
: How should I know? Number One, Happy Street!


----------



## rhitland (Jul 21, 2009)

Scoot did you read the directions if you answer the quopte then you are to put up the new so RJS we are waiting and I might know yours Scott let me think about it.


----------



## owls84 (Jul 21, 2009)

I had to invoke the aid of the BING but I got it. "My Blue Heaven" Scott. 

Here is mine, 

"You know what you look like to me, with your good bag and your cheap shoes? You look like a rube. A well scrubbed, hustling rube with a little taste. Good nutrition has given you some length of bone, but you're not more than one generation from poor white trash, are you, *NAME*? And that accent you've tried so desparately to shed? Pure West Virginia. What's your father, dear? Is he a coal miner? Does he stink of the lamp? You know how quickly the boys found you... all those tedious sticky fumblings in the back seats of cars...while you could only dream of getting out... getting anywhere... getting all the way to the FBI."


----------



## TCShelton (Jul 21, 2009)

Silence of the Lambs.


----------



## owls84 (Jul 21, 2009)

Good Job Tom. Gold Star For You.


----------



## TCShelton (Jul 21, 2009)

"I'd like to move us right along to a ***** *******. Now we had a chance to meet this young man, and boy that's just a straight shooter with upper management written all over him."


----------



## owls84 (Jul 21, 2009)

I think I know what this is but I will wait for others to respond.


----------



## cmoreno85tx (Jul 21, 2009)

Office Space.

"I have put no chemicals, only juices and berries."


----------



## scottmh59 (Jul 21, 2009)

coming to america


----------



## scottmh59 (Jul 21, 2009)

I am Djour Djilios. 
: Could you spell that please? 
: I don't think so. Try it with a "D".


----------



## rhitland (Jul 22, 2009)

What the heck Scott is that a movie quote?


----------



## TCShelton (Jul 22, 2009)

Yeah, it is a movie from the late '80s with John Candy in it.  Can't remember the name.


----------



## rhitland (Jul 22, 2009)

Dang I am an idiot one of my favs, Who's Harry Crumb.


"The Price is WRONG B^*$&"


----------



## Sirius (Jul 22, 2009)

Rhit, of course thats from Happy Gilmore.

Ok heres one for yall:

_It's called Karate, man. Only two kinds of people know it, The Chinese and The King. And one of them is me._


----------



## scottmh59 (Jul 22, 2009)

i know elvis said that,but dont know what movie


----------



## rhitland (Jul 22, 2009)

Is it that movie with Orlando Bloom from midevil times?


----------



## scottmh59 (Jul 22, 2009)

you mean lotr?


----------



## Sirius (Jul 22, 2009)

No a quote from that movies would be

"Be without fear in the face of your enemies. Be brave and upright that God may love thee. Speak the truth always, even if it leads to your death. Safeguard the helpless and do no wrong. That is your oath.


----------



## rhitland (Jul 22, 2009)

shot in the Dark 
"3000 Miles to Graceland"
I know I am reaching but I am drawing a blank on that durn karate quote have I seen it?

IT is not "Robin Hood Men in Tights"?


----------



## cmoreno85tx (Jul 22, 2009)

Its " Walk Hard"

How bout ? 

: Are you drunk? 

: No, but this oughta do it 
[smashes open a bottle of liquor and drinks] 

: I'd fire you... if you weren't so damn beautiful out there. You smell like urine.

: A lot?


----------



## TCShelton (Jul 22, 2009)

Lol, can't wait to hear what that one is.  I'll have to go rent it...


----------



## rhitland (Jul 22, 2009)

The Doors?


----------



## TCShelton (Jul 22, 2009)

rhitland said:


> The Doors?



Lol...


----------



## rhitland (Jul 22, 2009)

100 post on this thread, right on!!!  
Still have no clue on the movie


----------



## jchavezj (Jul 22, 2009)

Stripes


----------



## scottmh59 (Jul 22, 2009)

blades of glory


----------



## cmoreno85tx (Jul 23, 2009)

Nice Scott.

What about:

"Who's the meanest? 
Who's the prettiest? 
Who's the baddest mofo low down around this town? "


----------



## rhitland (Jul 23, 2009)

I'm Gonna Get you Sucka


----------



## scottmh59 (Jul 23, 2009)

cmoreno85tx said:


> Nice Scott.
> 
> What about:
> 
> ...



that sounds like the last dragon..


----------



## scottmh59 (Jul 26, 2009)

My partner and I witnessed that little torchlight picnic you threw last night, we're gonna put you where your kind always ends up - in a seven by seven foot grey-green metal cage in the fifteenth floor of some hundred-year-old penitentiary, with damp, stinking walls and a wooden plank for a bed. Sure, this city isn't perfect, we need a smut-free life for all of our citizens; cleaner streets, better schools, and good hockey team. But the big difference between you and me, mister, is you made the promise, and I'm going to keep it. 
[everyone applauds]


----------



## cmoreno85tx (Jul 26, 2009)

Lol Dan Akroyd in Dragnet. Awesome movie

"Well, uh I guess I, deep down, am feeling a little confused. I mean, suddenly, you get married, and you're supposed to be this entirely different guy. I don't feel different. I mean, take yesterday for example. We were out at the Olive Garden for dinner, which was lovely. And uh, I happen to look over at a certain point during the meal and see a waitress taking an order, and I found myself wondering what color her underpants might be. Her panties. Uh, odds are they are probably basic white, cotton, underpants. But I sort of think well maybe they're silk panties, maybe it's a thong. Maybe it's something really cool that I don't even know about."


----------



## TCShelton (Jul 26, 2009)

That is...  Old School?


----------



## rhitland (Jul 26, 2009)

that does sound like something Luke Wilson wouls say.


----------



## owls84 (Jul 27, 2009)

No that is Old School, Will Ferrell during the therapy session with his wife. "Are we still in the trust tree?" I love it!!!!


----------



## RJS (Jul 27, 2009)

Old School is hilarious!


----------



## TCShelton (Jul 27, 2009)

"Are there any questions?" 

"Is it true that there's a point on a man's head where if you shoot it, it will blow up?"


----------



## RJS (Jul 27, 2009)

Hot Fuzz?


----------



## TCShelton (Jul 27, 2009)

Hot Fuzz it is.


----------



## RJS (Jul 27, 2009)

"There's a girl in the Garden"


----------



## scottmh59 (Jul 27, 2009)

shawn of the dead


----------



## RJS (Jul 27, 2009)

Yes!


----------



## scottmh59 (Jul 27, 2009)

"*man says*"Have you been outside lately? Do you know how weird it is out there? We've taken our own head count. There seem to be six million completely miserable a$$holes living in the tri-state area. 
*Hardemeyer: Oh, please! *
"*man says*": Excuse me, six million and one.


----------



## Sirius (Jul 27, 2009)

Ghostbusters II!


----------



## Sirius (Jul 27, 2009)

How about:
Everything. OK! I'll talk! In third grade, I cheated on my history exam. In fourth grade, I stole my uncle Max's toupee and I glued it on my face when I was Moses in my Hebrew School play. In fifth grade, I knocked my sister Edie down the stairs and I blamed it on the dog... When my mom sent me to the summer camp for fat kids and then they served lunch I got nuts and I pigged out and they kicked me out... But the worst thing I ever done - I mixed a pot of fake puke at home and then I went to this movie theater, hid the puke in my jacket, climbed up to the balcony and then, t-t-then, I made a noise like this: hua-hua-hua-huaaaaaaa - and then I dumped it over the side, all over the people in the audience. And then, this was horrible, all the people started getting sick and throwing up all over each other. I never felt so bad in my entire life.


----------



## scottmh59 (Jul 27, 2009)

which one


----------



## scottmh59 (Jul 27, 2009)

easy...chunk from goonies..


----------



## scottmh59 (Jul 27, 2009)

son:I need to have a talk with you; sort of a little father-son chat. 
dad: Have we ever done this before? 
son: No, we're breaking new wind. Dad, I need $28,000; it's the matter of a little gambling debt. I can assure you it will never happen again. 
dad: Well, I must say it doesn't surprise me. You have been a constant disappointment to your mother and me ever since the day we brought you home from the orphanage. 
son: Stop it, Dad. You know I'm not adopted. 
dad: [Puts his head in his hands] I know, but please; just allow me this little fantasy.


----------



## rhitland (Jul 27, 2009)

I got no ideaie but lol on the quote sounds like one I would love.


----------



## RJS (Jul 27, 2009)

Is it Parenthood?


----------



## scottmh59 (Jul 28, 2009)

RJS said:


> Is it Parenthood?



no...heres a clue....tom hanks is the son.


----------



## scottmh59 (Jul 29, 2009)

another clue....

"*guy*"Well, look at the time. We've been talking for over ten hours. You know, Beth; we'll be awfully busy once we get to Loon Ta. Why don't we take tonight for ourselves; little dinner, dancing and then see what develops. You know, there's only one thing we haven't shared. 
*Beth*: You mean you spent that time talking to me and being nice so that you could have sex with me? 
*guy*: Well, yes. I mean I think I've put in the hours, don't you?


----------



## rhitland (Jul 29, 2009)

is this the movie that Tom Hanks is a stand up comic and has Sally Field in it? I cannot remember the name.


----------



## scottmh59 (Jul 29, 2009)

no...i bet you have seen this though..the year was 1985


----------



## owls84 (Jul 29, 2009)

I cheated but I got it. It took forever by the way. Volunteers, did anyone even see that movie? 

Ok how about an easy one for a change. 

 "The first night's the toughest, no doubt about it. They march you in naked as the day you were born, skin burning and half blind from that delousing shit they throw on you, and when they put you in that cell... and those bars slam home... that's when you know it's for real. A whole life blown away in the blink of an eye. Nothing left but all the time in the world to think about it."


----------



## Sirius (Jul 29, 2009)

Shawshank Redemption! 

Same book, different story:
At the beginning of the school year, Vern had buried a quart jar of pennies underneath his house. He drew a treasure map so he could find them again. A week later, his mom cleaned out his room and threw away the map. Vern had been trying to find those pennies for nine months. Nine months, man. You didn't know whether to laugh or cry.


----------



## scottmh59 (Jul 29, 2009)

owls84 said:


> I cheated but I got it. It took forever by the way. Volunteers, did anyone even see that movie?
> 
> Ok how about an easy one for a change.
> 
> "The first night's the toughest, no doubt about it. They march you in naked as the day you were born, skin burning and half blind from that delousing shit they throw on you, and when they put you in that cell... and those bars slam home... that's when you know it's for real. A whole life blown away in the blink of an eye. Nothing left but all the time in the world to think about it."



yep    volunteers..funny movie..john candy and tom hanks cant lose


----------



## scottmh59 (Jul 29, 2009)

Sirius said:


> Shawshank Redemption!
> 
> Same book, different story:
> At the beginning of the school year, Vern had buried a quart jar of pennies underneath his house. He drew a treasure map so he could find them again. A week later, his mom cleaned out his room and threw away the map. Vern had been trying to find those pennies for nine months. Nine months, man. You didn't know whether to laugh or cry.



stand by me


----------



## scottmh59 (Jul 29, 2009)

Jack: Get the hell out of here now! 
Fat Man: You get out of here fella. I'm trying to watch the Smurfs. 
Jack: You're trying to watch the Smurfs? 
Fat Man: Yeah. 
Jack: Did you see the one where Papa Smurf took a crutch and smashed the sh*t out of a guy with a red hat? Did you see that one? You want to see that one? (Fat Man runs away.)


----------



## owls84 (Jul 29, 2009)

Sirius said:


> Same book, different story:
> At the beginning of the school year, Vern had buried a quart jar of pennies underneath his house. He drew a treasure map so he could find them again. A week later, his mom cleaned out his room and threw away the map. Vern had been trying to find those pennies for nine months. Nine months, man. You didn't know whether to laugh or cry.



Man this is a great movie. I bought the DVD a while back. I was watching the making and the story behind the movie. I had no clue this was a Stephen King movie and was his story about his childhood. It was also a Rob Reiner fim. That made my day brother, just started singing lollypop.


----------



## scottmh59 (Jul 29, 2009)

oh sure..spit on the FAT kid


----------



## rhitland (Jul 30, 2009)

money pit or trap?


----------



## Sirius (Jul 30, 2009)

I broke down and cheated. 

Summer Rental. 1985. John Candy. And I thought I'd seen all of the John Candy movies.


----------



## scottmh59 (Jul 30, 2009)

yep summer rental it is...funny movie


----------



## owls84 (Jul 30, 2009)

Did you get John Candy's box set or something Scott?


----------



## scottmh59 (Jul 30, 2009)

lol...ive just seen alot of movies. i mean come on,john candy was on top of his game until he died. his movies were always on tv.


----------



## owls84 (Jul 30, 2009)

True so... next quote. (BTW did a little trash talking in the chat box at the top of the forum)


----------



## scottmh59 (Jul 30, 2009)

*Man*:Now... where is  he? 
[he pours hot coffee onto Mr. Stone, who sits in a wheelchair] 
*Mr. Stone*: Hey, Einstein. In case you haven't noticed, this isn't a boil on my a$$. I'm paralyzed from the waist down. I can't feel a thing. 
[*Man*: slaps him in the face] 
*Mr. Stone*: I felt that.


----------



## Sirius (Jul 30, 2009)

Airplane?


----------



## owls84 (Jul 30, 2009)

I don't think so but it is one of those classic comedys. The ones like they don't make now. Mel Brooks genre


----------



## scottmh59 (Jul 30, 2009)

Sirius said:


> Airplane?



no..


----------



## rhitland (Jul 31, 2009)

I hate this game!!!  I have no clue what that is, who made this stupid thread anyway!! 

wait is it Naked Gun? or any of the sequels of course


----------



## scottmh59 (Jul 31, 2009)

no..should i just tell you


----------



## scottmh59 (Jul 31, 2009)

[video=youtube;nF8J4GEWGFs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nF8J4GEWGFs&feature=related[/video]
and so by default i still post the next one


----------



## scottmh59 (Jul 31, 2009)

My objective? Well I object to taking a girl out, you know, and buying her dinner and then she won't put out for you


----------



## rhitland (Aug 1, 2009)

40 year old Virgin?


----------



## scottmh59 (Aug 1, 2009)

no


----------



## scottmh59 (Aug 7, 2009)

No I didn't. Honest... I ran out of gas. I, I had a flat tire. I didn't have enough money for cab fare. My tux didn't come back from the cleaners. An old friend came in from out of town. Someone stole my car. There was an earthquake. A terrible flood. Locusts. IT WASN'T MY FAULT, I SWEAR TO GOD


----------



## Sirius (Aug 7, 2009)

History of the world?


----------



## scottmh59 (Aug 7, 2009)

WOW..really? thats your guess...very sad sirius


----------



## Sirius (Aug 7, 2009)

WTFreak, I'm so silly. 

Of course I know _the Blues Brothers_.


----------



## scottmh59 (Aug 7, 2009)

ding ding ding....history of the world...you so silly


----------



## Sirius (Aug 7, 2009)

Choose Life. Choose a job. Choose a career. Choose a family. Choose a big television, choose washing machines, cars, compact disc players and electrical tin openers. Choose good health, low cholesterol, and dental insurance. Choose fixed interest mortgage repayments. Choose a starter home. Choose your friends. Choose leisurewear and matching luggage. Choose a three-piece suit on hire purchase in a range of fabrics. Choose DIY and wondering who you are on Sunday morning. Choose sitting on that couch watching mind-numbing, spirit-crushing game shows, stuffing  junk food into your mouth. Choose rotting away at the end of it all, pissing your last in a miserable home, nothing more than an embarrassment to the selfish,  brats you spawned to replace yourselves. Choose your future. Choose life... But why would I want to do a thing like that? I chose not to choose life. I chose somethin' else. And the reasons? There are no reasons. Who needs reasons when you've got heroin?


----------



## scottmh59 (Aug 7, 2009)

i dont remember the name of it,but i am pretty sure ewan mcgregor is in it.???


----------



## Sirius (Aug 7, 2009)

scottmh59 said:


> i dont remember the name of it,but i am pretty sure ewan mcgregor is in it.???



Ok you get one half point for knowing one character. Rhit knows it.


----------



## Sirius (Aug 7, 2009)

another hint:

It's SHITE being Scottish! We're the lowest of the low. The scum of the fucking Earth! The most wretched, miserable, servile, pathetic trash that was ever shat into civilization. Some hate the English. I don't. They're just wankers. We, on the other hand, are COLONIZED by wankers. Can't even find a decent culture to be colonized BY. We're ruled by effete assholes. It's a SHITE state of affairs to be in, Tommy, and ALL the fresh air in the world won't make any fucking difference!


----------



## scottmh59 (Aug 7, 2009)

trainspoting? if that isnt it,then i dont know


----------



## Sirius (Aug 7, 2009)

Ding ding ding! you win the bear!


----------



## scottmh59 (Aug 7, 2009)

from now on my fist is going to be so far up your shi*hole that every time you have a thought, it's gonna have to tiptoe past my wedding ring


----------



## Sirius (Aug 7, 2009)

Tropic Thunder.


----------



## TCShelton (Aug 7, 2009)

You talking about "Trainspotting?"


----------



## rhitland (Aug 17, 2009)

"I'll have some mustard and biscuits hmmmm humm"


----------



## TCShelton (Aug 17, 2009)

Slingblade.


----------



## rhitland (Aug 17, 2009)

:License and registration please!
: hey isn't it on the back of the car man!


----------



## Sirius (Aug 17, 2009)

Cheech and Chong?


----------



## owls84 (Aug 17, 2009)

Cheech and Chong Up in Smoke. By the way you still owe me some labrador Rhit.

Since Brother Sonny guessed it I will defer the next one to him.


----------



## Sirius (Aug 17, 2009)

You're so sweet Josh. How about this:

There's a passage I got memorized. Ezekiel 25:17. The path of the righteous man is beset on all sides by the inequities of the selfish and the tyranny of evil men. Blessed is he who, in the name of charity and good will, shepherds the weak through the valley of the darkness. For he is truly his brother's keeper and the finder of lost children. And I will strike down upon thee with great vengeance and furious anger those who attempt to poison and destroy my brothers. And you will know I am the Lord when I lay my vengeance upon you. I been sayin' that shit for years. And if you ever heard it, it meant your ass. I never really questioned what it meant. I thought it was just a cold-blooded thing to say to a motherf#$%r before you popped a cap in his ass. But I saw some shit this mornin' made me think twice. Now I'm thinkin': it could mean you're the evil man. And I'm the righteous man. And Mr. 9mm here, he's the shepherd protecting my righteous ass in the valley of darkness. Or it could be you're the righteous man and I'm the shepherd and it's the world that's evil and selfish. I'd like that. But that shit ain't the truth. The truth is you're the weak. And I'm the tyranny of evil men. But I'm tryin', Ringo. I'm tryin' real hard to be a shepherd.


----------



## rhitland (Aug 19, 2009)

Pulp Fiction


----------



## rhitland (Aug 19, 2009)

"You guys want to see a dead body?"


----------



## owls84 (Aug 19, 2009)

Come on that is an easy one. "Stand by Me" Now my turn.


----------



## owls84 (Aug 19, 2009)

Actor: I manage a baseball team. 
Actress: Oh, little league? 
Actor: Fantasy league.

Hint: (just because I can't stop laughing at it)
Actor 1: [after Actor 2 finishes his very prolonged fart] Was that a fart? 
Actor 2: I don't know. 
Actor 1: I can taste it. On my tongue. 
Actor 2: Okay, I'll be honest with you. I did fart. 
Actor 1: Is that onion? Onion and... Onion and ketchup. 
Actor 2: It stinks. And this is a small room.


----------



## rhitland (Aug 19, 2009)

Step Brothers


----------



## rhitland (Aug 19, 2009)

british accent: "Be weary of the man who owns a pig farm!"


----------



## scottmh59 (Aug 19, 2009)

snatch


----------



## scottmh59 (Aug 19, 2009)

We need to come up with a slogan. You know, like "Life is like a box of chocolates.", or "Take my hands, boss." like that monster tard off of "Green Mile."


----------



## rhitland (Aug 19, 2009)

yuppers that was Brick Top at teh moment he was feeding a chopped up corpse to his pigs and making threats! Your up Scott whatta got?


----------



## scottmh59 (Aug 19, 2009)

rhitland said:


> ! Your up Scott whatta got?




look up...^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## rhitland (Aug 19, 2009)

I am drawing a complete blank except I know it to be comedy


----------



## scottmh59 (Aug 21, 2009)

johnny knoxville is in it


----------



## owls84 (Aug 21, 2009)

The Ringer....

Actor 1: Hey, hey, what's this having-a-picnic shit in my car?
Actor 2: Look man, I ain't getting my sex at home, OK? Don't deny me this.
Actor 1: What are you talking about, man? You sleep with a beautiful woman everyday.
Actor 2: I'm married. That's what married means. It means you sleep together, but you can't get none.


----------



## scottmh59 (Aug 21, 2009)

badboys


----------



## scottmh59 (Aug 21, 2009)

We'd better get back, 'cause it'll be dark soon, and they mostly come at night... mostly


----------



## rhitland (Aug 22, 2009)

Riddick?


----------



## scottmh59 (Aug 23, 2009)

Re: Movie Quote Game 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Riddick? 
__________________
Rhit Moore 
We Grow From What We Know 

*no,,but this is a movie i am 110% sure you have seen*


----------



## rhitland (Aug 23, 2009)

JUrasic Park?


----------



## scottmh59 (Aug 24, 2009)

no


----------



## rhitland (Aug 25, 2009)

what time frame? I am stumped


----------



## scottmh59 (Aug 25, 2009)

another from movie....1986


These people are here to protect you. They're soldiers. 
: It won't make any difference.


----------



## owls84 (Aug 26, 2009)

For the sake of the game I cheated....Alien



owls84 said:


> I was in Thiland playing Ping Pong in Ding Dang:beer:


----------



## rhitland (Aug 26, 2009)

owls84 said:


> For the sake of the game I cheated....Alien



and you are a moderator tssk tssk, I would have never guessed that anyhow.
now to your quote about ping pong

is this that movie with Christopher Walkien spoofing the sport of ping pong? I'll remember the name later if that is it?


----------



## owls84 (Aug 26, 2009)

Nopers, Try again. Not Balls of Fury.


----------



## scottmh59 (Aug 26, 2009)

beerfest

and it wasnt alien...it was aliens(pt.2)


----------



## scottmh59 (Aug 26, 2009)

guy 1:Not much of a crowd. 
guy 2: Well, at least we have the home field advantage. 
guy 1: The Alamo was the home field.


----------



## owls84 (Aug 26, 2009)

Shot in the dark here....Major League?


----------



## scottmh59 (Aug 26, 2009)

no


----------



## owls84 (Aug 26, 2009)

That was on TV the other day on CMTthat is Necessary Roughness. When I first thought of it I pictured the three guys from Major League saying it when they were like "Its too high" "What does that mean, its too high?" That is a good one too. 

Here is the new one:
"'Detroit sound?' What's that? The cries of people being mugged?"


----------



## scottmh59 (Aug 26, 2009)

you and your musicals.


----------



## owls84 (Aug 26, 2009)

Aparantly it is "US" and our musicals. Sounds like to me you know it.


----------



## scottmh59 (Aug 26, 2009)

only because for about a month,everytime i went to my parents..my mom was watching it on hbo


----------



## TCShelton (Aug 26, 2009)

scottmh59 said:


> only because for about a month,everytime i went to my parents..my mom was watching it on hbo



Riiiiiigght...

You got something to tell us Scott?


----------



## scottmh59 (Aug 26, 2009)

i dont think you can talk tom..you own a cat!.....and thats sign #2


----------



## TCShelton (Aug 26, 2009)

scottmh59 said:


> i dont think you can talk tom..you own a cat!.....



Oooohhh...  BURN!!!

...And I also have a wife.  Where is yours?


----------



## TCShelton (Aug 26, 2009)




----------



## owls84 (Aug 26, 2009)

I keep thinking Ashton Kutcher is going to sign on and say..."Your punked" for some reason.


----------



## rhitland (Aug 26, 2009)

That was not right, just b/c a brothers love to watch hairspray with Mom does not mean he is fu-fu!  Scott should I moderate Tom?

by the way what is the quote now???


----------



## owls84 (Aug 27, 2009)

I'll go with an easy one....

I am not what you would call a handsome man. The good Lord chose not to bless me with... with charm, athletic ability... or a fully functional brain. You see, you're an inspriation, to all of us who... who weren't born handsome, and charming and cool, and and...


----------



## Sirius (Aug 27, 2009)

BTW- I don't own a cat and have never seen Hairspray. But then I'm what you might call a unicorn. A mythical creature that would seem impossible to exist. 

and everyone is Louisiana owns a copy of 'the Waterboy'.


----------



## owls84 (Aug 27, 2009)

That is it...Only fitting that you get that one. You're up.


----------



## Curtis Wilson (Aug 27, 2009)

cancel, too quick to answer without checking the last page.


----------



## Sirius (Aug 27, 2009)

Now listen to me you benighted muckers. We're going to teach you soldiering. The world's noblest profession. When we're done with you, you'll be able to slaughter your enemies like civilized men.


----------



## scottmh59 (Aug 27, 2009)

TCShelton said:


> Riiiiiigght...
> 
> You got something to tell us Scott?



oh i got lots to tell you,,,but some might think it ....unmasonic of me to say it here.


----------



## TCShelton (Aug 27, 2009)

scottmh59 said:


> oh i got lots to tell you...



Well, when you decide to, I just want you to know that you have my support.:biggrin::beer:


----------



## Sirius (Aug 27, 2009)

http://www.hrc.org/issues/coming_out.asp


----------



## HKTidwell (Aug 27, 2009)

Sirius said:


> http://www.hrc.org/issues/coming_out.asp




I'm just curious why you have this link in the first place lol


----------



## lwdisney (Aug 27, 2009)

Scott, no matter what they say I love you


----------



## Sirius (Aug 29, 2009)

Since we got distracted by cats and men who love them (or don't -nudge, nudge, wink, wink, say no more, say no more) I'll take responsibility for getting us going again, and with a Masonic theme. So here it is:
_
Now listen to me you benighted muckers. We're going to teach you soldiering. The world's noblest profession. When we're done with you, you'll be able to slaughter your enemies like civilized men._


----------



## owls84 (Aug 30, 2009)

I believe that is "The man that would be king" when they are training the villages??? Not sure.


----------



## Sirius (Aug 30, 2009)

Good work. If you hadn't thrown in the scene I would have thought you googled it. Every Mason needs to see this movie.


----------



## owls84 (Aug 30, 2009)

Totally agree, Tom let me borrow it and there are so many lessons to learn in that movie. Truly a great Masonic movie. Big lessons on the dangers of ego. 

Quote: 
 "On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero."


----------



## Sirius (Aug 30, 2009)

I just saw Fight Club the other day. Funny thing, if you take away the anarchist tint to the story - it reminds me of a mystery school. Anyway...

Quote:
_Do you know what "nemesis" means? A righteous infliction of retribution manifested by an appropriate agent. Personified in this case by an 'orrible cunt... me. _


----------



## webstermason (Aug 30, 2009)

If anyone can play, Ive got..." buzzards gotta eat same as worms"


----------



## scottmh59 (Aug 30, 2009)

Quote:
_Do you know what "nemesis" means? A righteous infliction of retribution manifested by an appropriate agent. Personified in this case by an 'orrible cunt... me. _[/QUOTE]


snatch


----------



## webstermason (Aug 30, 2009)

A 2nd clue- "You've got to sing Battle Hymn of the Republic or Dixie with equal enthusiasm."


----------



## scottmh59 (Aug 30, 2009)

*Nicky*: You must think im stupid or something,
Do i look like i just got off a boat?
I know what your trying to do,go on get out of here you half a sissy before i give you a slap.


----------



## scottmh59 (Aug 30, 2009)

webstermason said:


> A 2nd clue- "You've got to sing Battle Hymn of the Republic or Dixie with equal enthusiasm."



outlaw josey wales


----------



## webstermason (Aug 30, 2009)

Last chance..."Ya gonna pull those pistols or whistle Dixie"


----------



## rhitland (Aug 30, 2009)

I am wondering if that is the movie Wyatt Earp w/ Kevin Costner just sounds like Doc Holiday sash!


----------



## scottmh59 (Aug 30, 2009)

scottmh59 said:


> outlaw josey wales



i got it already...go to the quote i put up...pg.23


----------



## rhitland (Sep 1, 2009)

scottmh59 said:


> *Nicky*: You must think im stupid or something,
> Do i look like i just got off a boat?
> I know what your trying to do,go on get out of here you half a sissy before i give you a slap.



Clueless????


----------



## scottmh59 (Sep 2, 2009)

last clue than ill give it...its a comedy from 1983..two BIG actors in it...

*Saleslady*: May I help you 
*Monty*: No, we're just browsing 
*Saleslady*: How long do you intend to browse 
*Monty*: that lady over there, You didn't ask her how long she's going to browse. 
*Saleslady*: You two don't look like browsers 
*Nicky*: Well, what do browsers look like. 
*Monty*: Yeah, maybe I'm half browser. 
*Nicky*: Yeah, on his mother's side.


----------



## Sirius (Sep 2, 2009)

Thank goodness I finally came along to save you all. Who hasn't seen _Easy Money_? It's a Dangerfield classic.


----------



## scottmh59 (Sep 3, 2009)

very good sirius


----------



## rhitland (Sep 6, 2009)

"Momma said a little ole white lie never hurt nobody"


----------



## scottmh59 (Sep 6, 2009)

forrest gump


----------



## scottmh59 (Sep 10, 2009)

You guys got somethin' to say to me? Why don't you say it in the microphone. I got a backup mike right here. Check one two, testing, testing. Yup, they both working and guess what? they don't like no feed back, what's up?


----------



## owls84 (Sep 10, 2009)

Oh that is classic, Joe Dirt. I actually saw David Spade do that line in person at the Mirage in Vegas. Oh it was good times. 

I'll give you two Quotes Same Movie:
"Carpe the Diem. Seize The Carp." 
"Well, yeah it dosen't really allow my dice to roll and by dice I mean testicles. Speaking of testicles, let me get a beer."


----------



## scottmh59 (Sep 11, 2009)

out cold


----------



## scottmh59 (Sep 11, 2009)

guy1: I heard you screamin' from all the way over there, and... 
guy2: I wasn't screamin', all right? 
guy1: But I heard you... 
guy2: I wasn't screamin'! I was whistling!


----------



## TCShelton (Sep 12, 2009)

For the last time, NO PROFANITY IN THE QUOTES.


----------



## Sirius (Sep 12, 2009)

testicles is considered profanity?


----------



## TCShelton (Sep 13, 2009)

I think that is a scientific anatomical term.


----------



## scottmh59 (Sep 21, 2009)

*ok..lets keep the most replied thread going...*

 People who really want to have a good time won't come to a slaughterhouse. And we've got entirely too many troublemakers here. Too many 40-year-old adolescents, felons, power drinkers and trustees of modern chemistry. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
: If somebody gets in your face and calls you a c*$%----er, I want you to be nice. Ask him to walk. Be nice. If he won't walk, walk him. But be nice. If you can't walk him, one of the others will help you, and you'll both be nice. I want you to remember that it's a job. It's nothing personal. 

same movie...tooooo easy:beer:


----------



## rhitland (Sep 21, 2009)

Roadhouse


----------



## rhitland (Sep 21, 2009)

destiny, no escaping destiny. Destiny, No Escaping Destiny. DEStiny. NO ESCaping DEStiny! DESTINY, NO ESCAPING DESTINY!!


----------



## scottmh59 (Sep 21, 2009)

what the.....thats hardly a quote


----------



## rhitland (Sep 21, 2009)

Come on rookie this is a classic!

I am not sure the quote I gave is exactly correct but best to my knowledge here is another that will give it away 
"Please, I beg you! For safety's sake, don't humiliate him! "


----------



## scottmh59 (Sep 21, 2009)

hmmmm...that sounds like Young Frankenstein ?


----------



## scottmh59 (Sep 21, 2009)

cmon rhit ...while were young...yes or no


----------



## rhitland (Sep 21, 2009)

yup


----------



## scottmh59 (Sep 22, 2009)

Are we awake? 
: We're not sure. Are we... black? 
: Yes, we are. 
: Then we're awake... but we're very puzzled.


----------



## Sirius (Oct 8, 2009)

scottmh59 said:


> Are we awake?
> : We're not sure. Are we... black?
> : Yes, we are.
> : Then we're awake... but we're very puzzled.



Blazing Saddles!





> *Q:What do you do for recreation?
> A: Oh, the usual. I bowl. Drive around. The occasional acid flashback.
> *


----------



## owls84 (Oct 8, 2009)

Is that The Big Lebowski? If it is then the Dude abides.


----------



## Sirius (Oct 8, 2009)

the Dude abides!:hippie:


----------



## webstermason (Oct 8, 2009)

" Can you make a blue shark?"
 "Can you make a shoe smell?"
 "Oh, very funny, go get yourself a real haircut."
 "Thanks!"


----------



## RedTemplar (Oct 8, 2009)

Are you rooting for the Tennessee Vols, this year?

Hogs root!


----------



## owls84 (Oct 9, 2009)

> the Dude abides!



That was a total guess. That just sounds like something from that movie. 



> " Can you make a blue shark?"
> "Can you make a shoe smell?"
> "Oh, very funny, go get yourself a real haircut."
> "Thanks!"



I have no clue on this one. Anyone else? We may need another quote from it.


----------



## Sirius (Oct 9, 2009)

Caddyshack?


----------



## RedTemplar (Oct 9, 2009)

Burt Reynolds starred in this picture.


----------



## rhitland (Oct 9, 2009)

Smokie and the Bandit?


----------



## RedTemplar (Oct 10, 2009)

Along with Burt Reynolds was Ned Beatty, Jerry Reed, Art Carney, and a 1958 Oldsmobile.


----------



## rhitland (Oct 10, 2009)

Cannonball Run?


----------



## scottmh59 (Oct 10, 2009)

is this the movie were burt is a con man going to the grand ol opery, or something like that?


----------



## RedTemplar (Oct 10, 2009)

scottmh59 said:


> is this the movie were burt is a con man going to the grand ol opery, or something like that?



Yes, it is.

Burt Reynolds: Are you rooting for the Tennessee Vols this year?

Fred Ziffle from Green Acres: Hogs Root!

W. W. And The Dixie Dance Kings (1975, I think)


----------



## rhitland (Oct 12, 2009)

gosh darn Brother Red I keep more confused the more clues. I am at a total loss of what this one could be. We will have to wait for Scott to "google it".


----------



## webstermason (Oct 12, 2009)

Mine was Caddyshack. Rodney walks into the Country Club..." Dance of the Living Dead".... then proceeds to the bar. Then to the Judges wife... " Oh I bet you were something before electricity!"


----------



## scottmh59 (Oct 12, 2009)

rhitland said:


> gosh darn Brother Red I keep more confused the more clues. I am at a total loss of what this one could be. We will have to wait for Scott to "google it".



i woulda already guessed if i googled:mullet:


----------



## Blake Bowden (Oct 19, 2009)

You're a jock.  You must have a baseball bat or something.
	Come to my window at midnight.
	And meanwhile...


----------



## owls84 (Oct 19, 2009)

blake said:


> You're a jock.  You must have a baseball bat or something.
> Come to my window at midnight.
> And meanwhile...




I have not the slightest. Usually I can guess but this one I don't know.


----------



## scottmh59 (Oct 19, 2009)

no clue:45:


----------



## Blake Bowden (Oct 20, 2009)

owls84 said:


> I have not the slightest. Usually I can guess but this one I don't know.



A re-make of this movie will be coming out early next year...


----------



## rhitland (Oct 21, 2009)

blake said:


> You're a jock.  You must have a baseball bat or something.
> Come to my window at midnight.
> And meanwhile...



Animal house?


----------



## owls84 (Oct 21, 2009)

I bet you are right. That or the Three Stooges. I heard they are doing a remake of Three Stooges.


----------



## scottmh59 (Oct 29, 2009)

wha...:54:


----------



## owls84 (Oct 30, 2009)

I cheated it is Nightmare on Elm Street. 



> Looks like I picked the wrong week to stop sniffing glue.


----------



## scottmh59 (Oct 30, 2009)

airplane


----------



## scottmh59 (Oct 30, 2009)

Hey! F**k 'em! F**k 'em in the ear! What are you talking about? F**k 'em in the other ear, that son of a bit^h! Did I ever bust his balls? Did I? Did I? I could've jumped the dime a million times, and I wouldn't have to pay tip!


----------



## owls84 (Oct 31, 2009)

Something cool. When I don't know the answer I will google it so if no one guesses after a couple of days we can keep the game moving. Well I did to see what this one was when I posted the line in the search box in google....MoTX was the second hit. Pretty Impressive. We must be big time now.


----------



## scottmh59 (Oct 31, 2009)

so do you have an answer


----------



## owls84 (Nov 1, 2009)

I have it but I cheated so I would give everyone the chance to guess.


----------



## rhitland (Nov 1, 2009)

Goodfellas a classic and one of my favs


----------



## rhitland (Nov 1, 2009)

If they scatter, go for the baby and the mother


----------



## scottmh59 (Nov 2, 2009)

death race ....awesome movie


----------



## scottmh59 (Nov 2, 2009)

It was great to be Catholic and go to confession. You could start over every week.


----------



## ljlinson1206 (Nov 3, 2009)

Sounds like something Mattew Broderick would say.  Need a hint


----------



## rhitland (Nov 3, 2009)

Is that Wedding Crashers?
I will wait b/c if that is not it I do not have a clue and like the former need one.


----------



## scottmh59 (Nov 4, 2009)

You don't understand: it's not what you say, it's what he sees, the clothes, the cars, the money, it's everything. He tried to throw away his baseball cards because he said Mickey Mantle will never pay the rent. 

*2nd hint*...

and no..its not wedding crashers


----------



## ljlinson1206 (Nov 4, 2009)

You must have dug deep for this one......


----------



## scottmh59 (Nov 4, 2009)

deniro's in it


----------



## ljlinson1206 (Nov 4, 2009)

Still drawing a blank Brother.  I've gottwo in mind but I really don't think it's either one of them.


----------



## rhitland (Nov 4, 2009)

LOck Stock and Two Smoking Barrels?


----------



## ljlinson1206 (Nov 4, 2009)

would have NEVERgotten that one


----------



## rhitland (Nov 4, 2009)

Sleepers? I think the movie where Kevin Bacon is a child molester in kid prison?


----------



## ljlinson1206 (Nov 4, 2009)

I OWN THAT MOVIE!!!!!!!!  AAAHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!  Man I should've gotten that.  OK, hit me with another one, I'm tuff, I can take it.  You don't scare me......lol


----------



## scottmh59 (Nov 4, 2009)

rhitland said:


> Sleepers? I think the movie where Kevin Bacon is a child molester in kid prison?



no thats not it...last hint..this one gives it away

Don't you see how I treat that kid? I treat him like he's my son. 
*Lorenzo*: He ain't your son, he's MY son. 
*Sonny*: He's what? 
*Lorenzo*: He's MY son! 
*Sonny*: Hey, get the fu*k outta here! 
*Lorenzo*: [Shoved to the door] I'm not afraid of you. 
*Sonny*: You should be. 
*Lorenzo*: I know who you are, Sonny, I know what you're capable of, and I would never step out of line, you can ask anyone in the neighbourhood who knows me. But this time, you're wrong. You don't fool with a man's family. This is my son, not yours. 
*Sonny*: What are you gonna do, fight me? 
*Lorenzo*: You stay away from my son! 
*Sonny*: Get outta here before I give you a fuc*ing slap! 
*Lorenzo*: You just stay away from my son! 
*Sonny*: Go ahead! 
*Lorenzo*: I don't care who you are! You stay away from my son!


----------



## luftx (Nov 5, 2009)

A Bronx Tale?


----------



## scottmh59 (Nov 5, 2009)

thats it...your up


----------



## luftx (Nov 6, 2009)

ok, here goes:

"There's a gate about 30 yards behind you, put it in reverse and floor it."


----------



## scottmh59 (Nov 6, 2009)

hmmmm,thats a tough one


----------



## luftx (Nov 6, 2009)

scottmh59 said:


> hmmmm,thats a tough one



I picked an obscure line from one of my favorite moves. If that isn't the way to do it, let me know!


----------



## rhitland (Nov 6, 2009)

Tron? or maybe the Matrix?
I am obvisouly shooting in the dark.


----------



## rhitland (Nov 6, 2009)

luftx said:


> I picked an obscure line from one of my favorite moves. If that isn't the way to do it, let me know!



That is exactly how to do it.


----------



## luftx (Nov 6, 2009)

rhitland said:


> Tron? or maybe the Matrix?
> I am obvisouly shooting in the dark.



Might want to put some light on it, cause those are wrong!


----------



## scottmh59 (Nov 6, 2009)

another hint maybe?


----------



## luftx (Nov 6, 2009)

Ok, here's another hint:
The road.  When you were in the trunk, what did it sound like?


----------



## luftx (Nov 6, 2009)

It might also be helpful for you guys to know that I am a computer geek. Server/network administrator.


----------



## scottmh59 (Nov 6, 2009)

no idea:confused1:


----------



## rhitland (Nov 6, 2009)

Sneakers?


----------



## scottmh59 (Nov 6, 2009)

what a dumb guess..stop wasting everyones time:52::001_tt2:


----------



## scottmh59 (Nov 6, 2009)

600.......whoooooooooo   hooooooooooooo


----------



## luftx (Nov 6, 2009)

rhitland said:


> Sneakers?



You got it!  Sneakers it is. You're at bat!


----------



## scottmh59 (Nov 6, 2009)

luftx said:


> You got it!  Sneakers it is. You're at bat!



so it was sneakers...ok..disregard my last post rhit...good guess:6:


----------



## rhitland (Nov 6, 2009)

That movie does totaly rock and the blind guy saved the day describing the bridge sound. One of Robert Redford best. :21:


----------



## rhitland (Nov 6, 2009)

ok new quote

"How can he prove he is Ta-Nachi?"
"Show us the De-Mach"


----------



## scottmh59 (Nov 6, 2009)

you sure you got the spelling right...?


----------



## rhitland (Nov 6, 2009)

Why is it not coming up in google or IBDM?

no I do not spell check my quotes they come straight from the lame brain on my shoulders.


----------



## scottmh59 (Nov 6, 2009)

lol...no i did not try to look it up..i dont do that.


----------



## luftx (Nov 6, 2009)

rhitland said:


> ok new quote
> 
> "How can he prove he is Ta-Nachi?"
> "Show us the De-Mach"



WHAT?  I'm stumped already!  And yep, Sneakers is one of my all-time favorites, and Mother rocks!


----------



## rhitland (Nov 6, 2009)

hint 2

"Okay choose a brick?"
"how about this one"
"NO! the bottom one"


----------



## scottmh59 (Nov 6, 2009)

now that is a good clue...blood sport


----------



## scottmh59 (Nov 6, 2009)

Do I seem like a weirdo? 
: Nope. You seem like a regular dumbsh*t old redneck to me.


----------



## rhitland (Nov 6, 2009)

man you have a potty mouth I hope Tom is not watching you. Is the quote Joe Dirt?


----------



## scottmh59 (Nov 6, 2009)

no...and whats the problem...i censored the word...and besides..its part of the quote..


----------



## Texas_Justice85 (Nov 7, 2009)

scottmh59 said:


> Do I seem like a weirdo?
> : Nope. You seem like a regular dumbsh*t old redneck to me.



Porkys


----------



## scottmh59 (Nov 7, 2009)

no


----------



## rhitland (Nov 7, 2009)

are you gonna give another clue??? This is not how you play Scott go check the rules.


----------



## rhitland (Nov 7, 2009)

and that stinkin name game is cathing up to us we got move move move so move it Pyle!


----------



## ljlinson1206 (Nov 7, 2009)

The Cowboy Way?


----------



## scottmh59 (Nov 7, 2009)

ljlinson1206 said:


> The Cowboy Way?



no..next hint:

*Elijah C. Skuggs*: Styrofoam cup! 

bad for the enviornment.


----------



## ljlinson1206 (Nov 7, 2009)

No Country for Old Men?


----------



## scottmh59 (Nov 7, 2009)

no...last clue.

some of the notable cast members:

Randy Quaid
Mr. T
Bobcat Goldthwait (voice)
Alex Winter (bill and teds )


----------



## ljlinson1206 (Nov 7, 2009)

Brother, I don't even have a clue!


----------



## scottmh59 (Nov 8, 2009)

The movie is  ...  Freaked....

someone can post a new one


----------



## ljlinson1206 (Nov 8, 2009)

OK, I'll giver a try.

Cowboy: Only way to get better food around here is by shooting Bolivar. And another thing, Bol, I want you to quit whackin' that dinner bell for supper. You can hit it at noon if you want to, but lay off doin' it in the evenin'. See, a man with any sense at all can tell when it's sundown, without you whackin' that bell.

Cook: I can whack that bell if I want too.


----------



## rhitland (Nov 10, 2009)

Greatest book I ever read, Lonesome Dove. Every dog I have had for a while has been named after characters of that book.

Great Quote Brother.
Let me think a minute on mine


----------



## rhitland (Nov 10, 2009)

"I'd take one Karparzo over 10 Ryan's"


----------



## scottmh59 (Nov 10, 2009)

saving private ryan


----------



## scottmh59 (Nov 10, 2009)

This is pure snow! Do you have any idea what the street value of this mountain is?


----------



## ljlinson1206 (Nov 10, 2009)

"Blow" with johnney Debb?


----------



## scottmh59 (Nov 10, 2009)

no


----------



## owls84 (Nov 10, 2009)

Out Cold?


----------



## scottmh59 (Nov 10, 2009)

no..

clue 2 

Greendale is a bodaciously small town,. A fly speck on the map --. I can't even get real drugs here!


----------



## rhitland (Nov 10, 2009)

My first thought was scar face but the 2nd has thrown me hmmmm?

FEar and Loathing in Las Vegas?


----------



## scottmh59 (Nov 10, 2009)

no


----------



## rhitland (Nov 10, 2009)

Clay Pidegeons


----------



## scottmh59 (Nov 10, 2009)

no


----------



## rhitland (Nov 10, 2009)

Dude I am gonna talk to Blake about banning you from this thread, your quotes are always so out there and off the b-list. We are not all nerds with tons of movie time.:50: The object is to make them tough not impossible. Now give us another clue.:33:


----------



## scottmh59 (Nov 10, 2009)

ok you little sissy light weight..and BTW youve seen this one...

 Two brothers... One speaks no English, the other learned English from watching "The Wide World of Sports." So you tell me... Which is better, speaking no English at all, or speaking Howard Cosell?


----------



## rhitland (Nov 10, 2009)

Tell us the genere, it seems like I do know it but I cannot think of it for the life of me.


----------



## scottmh59 (Nov 10, 2009)

1985..comedy

Sorry Johnny, I don't have a dime. 
Johnny: Didn't ask for a dime. Two dollars.....cash


----------



## rhitland (Nov 10, 2009)

Does it have Micheal Keaton?
I wanna say Johny Dangerously?
It has Joe Piscapo in it?


----------



## scottmh59 (Nov 10, 2009)

no..the star is ....John Cusack


----------



## rhitland (Nov 10, 2009)

okay some shots in the dark 
Better off dead . One Crazy Summer.
I think those are both Cusack although I have no idea the year?


----------



## scottmh59 (Nov 10, 2009)

[video=youtube;E0QKTT0YbRQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E0QKTT0YbRQ&feature=related[/video]


----------



## rhitland (Nov 10, 2009)

so not a fan of Cusack I will be suprised if I have seen this one.
Wish that 2012 came out after 2012 so we would have a chance it never releases. :001_rolleyes:


----------



## scottmh59 (Nov 10, 2009)

better off dead it is...now was that so tough?


----------



## rhitland (Nov 10, 2009)

welp can honsetly say I really have no idea after that. I might have seen that on tv many years ago but I do not recal that scene and I know I would or at least I think I would.


----------



## rhitland (Nov 10, 2009)

never seen that credit that one to the wife so I will get her to quote one for us so I cannot be accused of scotting.... uhm excuse me I mean cheating. :11:


----------



## rhitland (Nov 10, 2009)

She gave me a Jerry Mcguire so I will spare us all and go with thsi one.

"Where is Buzz Saw?"
"He had to split"


----------



## scottmh59 (Nov 10, 2009)

the running man


----------



## scottmh59 (Nov 10, 2009)

Ever heard of Rekall? They sell those fake memories. 
: Oh, "Rekall, Rekall, Rekall". Why? You thinking of going? 
: I don't know, maybe. 
: Well don't. A friend of mine tried one their "special offers", nearly got himself lobotamised. 
: No sh*t? 
: Don't fu*k with your brain, pal. It ain't worth it. 
: I guess not.


----------



## luftx (Nov 10, 2009)

Total Recall


----------



## ljlinson1206 (Nov 10, 2009)

next quote please


----------



## luftx (Nov 10, 2009)

: Is there a specific instance in an airplane emergency when you can recall fear?
: Uh well, I'll tell ya, I remember this one time - I'm in a Banshee at night in combat conditions, so there's no running lights on the carrier. It was the Shrangri-La, and we were in the Sea of Japan and my radar had jammed, and my homing signal was gone... because somebody in Japan was actually using the same frequency. And so it was - it was leading me away from where I was supposed to be. And I'm lookin' down at a big, black ocean, so I flip on my map light, and then suddenly: zap. Everything shorts out right there in my cockpit. All my instruments are gone. My lights are gone. And I can't even tell now what my altitude is. I know I'm running out of fuel, so I'm thinking about ditching in the ocean. And I, I look down there, and then in the darkness there's this uh, there's this green trail. It's like a long carpet that's just laid out right beneath me. And it was the algae, right? It was that phosphorescent stuff that gets churned up in the wake of a big ship. And it was - it was - it was leading me home. You know? If my cockpit lights hadn't shorted out, there's no way I'd ever been able to see that. So uh, you, uh, never know... what... what events are to transpire to get you home.


----------



## ljlinson1206 (Nov 10, 2009)

Stealth


----------



## luftx (Nov 10, 2009)

Goof guess, but sorry, wrong answer!


----------



## ljlinson1206 (Nov 10, 2009)

The only other one I can even remotly come up with and was going to be my original answer........

Flight of the Intruder


----------



## luftx (Nov 11, 2009)

No, sorry

Another clue:

: EECOM, is this an instrumentation problem, or are we looking at real power loss here?
Sy Liebergot: It's, it's reading a quadruple failure - that can't happen! It's, it's got to be instrumentation. 

or another quote from this 1995 movie:

: I, uh, I have a request from the news people.
: Uh-huh?
: They're out front here. They want to put a transmitter up on the lawn.
: Transmitter?
: Kind of a tower, for live broadcast.
: I thought they didn't care about this mission. They didn't even run Jim's show.
: Well, it's more dramatic now. Suddenly people are...
: Landing on the moon wasn't dramatic enough for them - why should NOT landing on it be?
: Look, I, um, I realize how hard this is, Marilyn, but the whole world is caught up in this, it's historic-...
: No, Henry! Those people don't put one piece of equipment on my lawn. If they have a problem with that, they can take it up with my husband. He'll be HOME... on FRIDAY!


----------



## rhitland (Nov 11, 2009)

Apollo 13
superb movie but I love Tom Hanks


----------



## rhitland (Nov 11, 2009)

new quote

"Where does he get those wonderful toys?"

same guy diffrent scene.

"Wait till they get a load of me"


----------



## scottmh59 (Nov 11, 2009)

pffft..you call that a quote?

Batman


----------



## scottmh59 (Nov 11, 2009)

an easy one just for you  rhitaland

'He thrusts his fists against the posts and still insists he sees the ghosts'


----------



## rhitland (Nov 11, 2009)

Whaaa? Post, ghost, is this another movie you watched with your Mom?
Dude mine are not that hard for a reason because that makes it fun your a kill joy.:13:


----------



## scottmh59 (Nov 11, 2009)

i will put money on this...you know this movie


----------



## scottmh59 (Nov 11, 2009)

another hint

BEEP! BEEP! Richie.


----------



## rhitland (Nov 11, 2009)

Why is that people rarley get your quotes? On everbody elses it might take 2 clues.


----------



## scottmh59 (Nov 11, 2009)

They float, they all float... and when you're down here with me, fat boy, you'll float too


----------



## luftx (Nov 11, 2009)

Scott,

Is it a TV movie or a motion picture?


----------



## scottmh59 (Nov 11, 2009)

a movie made from a book from a well know author


----------



## luftx (Nov 11, 2009)

scottmh59 said:


> a movie made from a book from a well know author



A movie?  Cool, good to know that, now, made for TV?  Or in Theaters?


----------



## scottmh59 (Nov 11, 2009)

its a Stephen King movie from1990...a tv  miniseries


----------



## luftx (Nov 11, 2009)

I know, I read the book, and I knew that IT wasn't made into a movie, but a mini-series.  I thought we were doing Movie Quotes?


----------



## scottmh59 (Nov 11, 2009)

ooops...my bad:drool:


----------



## owls84 (Nov 11, 2009)

rhitland said:


> Why is that people rarley get your quotes? On everbody elses it might take 2 clues.



I am with you...!it is like GAME KILLER...! :14:

Its not even fun anymore....! I am going to the Name Game...!


----------



## scottmh59 (Nov 11, 2009)

We have a great life here in Alaska, and we're never going back to America again!


----------



## rhitland (Nov 11, 2009)

Wait I think luftx is up.
If you would luf.


----------



## rhitland (Nov 11, 2009)

and owls if I see you posting in the name game I am gonna moderate it. :42:


----------



## luftx (Nov 11, 2009)

Ok, if this is against the rules, my apologies, I'll stand by for my 20 lashes with a wet noodle.

From a 1965 Western (Civil War era) and from another of my favorite movies:

: Do you like her?
: Well, I just said I...
: No, no. You just said you loved her. There's some difference between lovin' and likin'. When I married Jennie's mother, I-I didn't love her - I liked her... I liked her a lot. I liked Martha for at least three years after we were married and then one day it just dawned on me I loved her. I still do... still do. You see, Sam, when you love a woman without likin' her, the night can be long and cold, and contempt comes up with the sun.


----------



## luftx (Nov 11, 2009)

rhitland said:


> and owls if I see you posting in the name game I am gonna moderate it. :42:



And BEFORE you say anything to me, I'll quit the name game!

Robert


----------



## rhitland (Nov 11, 2009)

lol please I kid. Do not quit the name game blake would get me if I discouraged that. I thought this thread would be dead as soon as it started and it seems to be picking up nothing but steam.

I am will have to think on the quote.


----------



## luftx (Nov 11, 2009)

rhitland said:


> lol please I kid. Do not quit the name game blake would get me if I discouraged that. I thought this thread would be dead as soon as it started and it seems to be picking up nothing but steam.
> 
> I am will have to think on the quote.



I was just kidding, this one is (for the most part) more enjoyable than the name game, it's too easy.

I just was in a bad mood earlier with my posts, with no job and everything, doesn't take much to spin me up!

As far as the movie goes (and HOPEFULLY it wasn't TV movie) it's a GREAT movie.  Let me know if you need another hint, like the star(s)..


----------



## scottmh59 (Nov 12, 2009)

:5:


----------



## rhitland (Nov 12, 2009)

I am stumped on the movie gonna need some help. 
just so you know as well Brother Luftx, Scott, Owls84 and I are officers of the same lodge so we give each other extra hard time for the fun of it, kinda like real Brothers do. Did not want you to think I am a nut breaker. :001_wub:


----------



## luftx (Nov 12, 2009)

not a problem, trying to figure out the next clue is my problem. Let's try this:

Imagine the following in Jimmy Stewart's voice:

[at the site of his wife's grave]
Charlie Anderson: I don't even know what to say to you any more, Martha. There's not much I can tell you about this war. It's like all wars, I guess. The undertakers are winning. And the politicians who talk about the glory of it. And the old men who talk about the need of it. And the soldiers, well, they just wanna go home. I guess you're not so lonely any more, with Ann and James and Jacob. And maybe the boy. You didn't know Ann, did you? Well, you'd like her. You'd like her, Martha. Why, she and James are so much alike, they're just like... no... no... we were never that much alike, were we Martha? We just sorta grew alike through the years. But I wish, I wish I could just know what you're thinking about it all, Martha. And maybe it wouldn't seem so bad to me if I knew what you thought about it.
[He notices the church bells are ringing]
Charlie Anderson: You never give up, do you? 

====

Hope that helps, 

Robert
(Dang, I just knew that everyone knew that movie)


----------



## scottmh59 (Nov 12, 2009)

so jimmy stewart is in it?

i only know of 1 western with him


----------



## luftx (Nov 12, 2009)

Yes, Jimmy Stewart plus:

Doug McClure
Patrick Wayne
Katharine Ross
Denver Pyle
George Kennedy
and others that I don't recognize.

Does that help?  And if not, what next, want me to give the title?


----------



## scottmh59 (Nov 12, 2009)

shanendoa...i dont know if thats how to spell it..


----------



## luftx (Nov 12, 2009)

Shenandoah it is!


----------



## scottmh59 (Nov 12, 2009)

I said that I would see you because I had heard that you were a serious man, to be treated with respect. But I must say no to you and let me give you my reasons. It's true I have a lot of friends in politics, but they wouldn't be so friendly if they knew my business was drugs instead of gambling which they consider a harmless vice. But drugs, that's a dirty business.


----------



## luftx (Nov 12, 2009)

Man, where do you come up with these?  

Casino?


----------



## scottmh59 (Nov 12, 2009)

no..but warm


----------



## luftx (Nov 12, 2009)

I got nuthin!


----------



## scottmh59 (Nov 12, 2009)

hint 2..
 I want you to use all your powers, and all your skills. I don't want his mother to see him this way


----------



## owls84 (Nov 12, 2009)

The Neverending Story...


----------



## scottmh59 (Nov 12, 2009)

owls84 said:


> The Neverending Story...



:47:

josh go back to the name game


----------



## owls84 (Nov 12, 2009)

:cursing: Shup Scott!!!


----------



## rhitland (Nov 13, 2009)

Godfather,
I am gonna make him an offer he cannot refuse.
This book should be required reading for all Masons Mario Puzzo is a phenomianl writter.


----------



## rhitland (Nov 13, 2009)

"Cause and effect my dear, I drank to much wine now I must take a pi$$."


----------



## luftx (Nov 13, 2009)

rhitland said:


> Godfather,
> I am gonna make him an offer he cannot refuse.
> This book should be required reading for all Masons Mario Puzzo is a phenomianl writter.



AAAAAHHHH!!!  I started to put that down as a major league GUESS yesterday, but I thought, it couldn't be that easy, and besides (Sorry Rhit), I've never seen any of the Godfather movies or read anything by Mario Puzzo.

Robert


----------



## scottmh59 (Nov 13, 2009)

rhitland said:


> Godfather,
> .


was that easy enough for you rhity?  i hope so,because now im about to dig into my "C" list movie quotes.:24:


----------



## scottmh59 (Nov 13, 2009)

rhitland said:


> "Cause and effect my dear, I drank to much wine now I must take a pi$$."



is that a cheap shot at me:54:


----------



## TCShelton (Nov 13, 2009)

scottmh59 said:


> i hope so,because now im about to dig into my "C" list movie quotes.:24:



Don't you mean "G" list, for "Google?"


----------



## scottmh59 (Nov 13, 2009)

TCShelton said:


> Don't you mean "G" list, for "Google?"



whatever....and who invited you back into this thread....B GONE:46:


----------



## TCShelton (Nov 13, 2009)

scottmh59 said:


> and who invited you back into this thread



The same person who invited you to this forum...  ME.


----------



## scottmh59 (Nov 13, 2009)

pffft,,,dont try to hang that over my head...i was on my way back to this forum anyways


----------



## ljlinson1206 (Nov 13, 2009)

you two gonna swap spit in the shower till wee hours of the morning or are we going to get another quote?


----------



## scottmh59 (Nov 13, 2009)

rhitland said:


> "Cause and effect my dear, I drank to much wine now I must take a pi$$."



this is the current quote....^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## ljlinson1206 (Nov 13, 2009)

You gotta be joking Scott.  Headliners, we need headliners.


----------



## scottmh59 (Nov 13, 2009)

dont blame me....its rhits lame quote:50:


----------



## ljlinson1206 (Nov 13, 2009)

You guys are gonna have to "dumb" it down a little please.


----------



## rhitland (Nov 13, 2009)

let me give another clue then 

"Where is he?"
"Doing his superman thing."

Quote 2
"You!"
"Yes, me me and me." "Its purpose thats surrounds us, its purpose that binds us. Now we are gonna take from you what you took from us Mr. Anderson, purpose!"


----------



## ljlinson1206 (Nov 13, 2009)

The Matrix Reloaded


----------



## rhitland (Nov 13, 2009)

yes sir 
I guess my first one was to short that is just one of my very fav parts of the trilogy when the meet the Mariylvingin.
You are up my Brother.


----------



## ljlinson1206 (Nov 13, 2009)

This is probably going to be WAY to easy for you guys, but it's one of my favorite quotes from any movie.


quote: 

The ebb and flow of the Atlantic tides, the drift of the continents, the very position of the sun along its ecliptic, these are just a few of the things that I control in my world! Is that clear?


----------



## rhitland (Nov 13, 2009)

ohhh good one.
GI Jane, Demi was purdy in that one.


----------



## rhitland (Nov 13, 2009)

"You got to get mad at them eggs Luke"

"What we have here is a failure to comunicate."


----------



## ljlinson1206 (Nov 13, 2009)

The Outlaw Jose wales?

And yes, Demi was very purdy in that one.  I was told she was filming Strip Tease at the same time and had to wear a wig in that one.  Not sure how true that is, but she had a tight body in both.  mmmmmmm........


----------



## scottmh59 (Nov 13, 2009)

:42:


----------



## rhitland (Nov 13, 2009)

no
they where in prison in this movie


----------



## scottmh59 (Nov 13, 2009)

the sting


----------



## rhitland (Nov 13, 2009)

This is a 1967 action movie I guess here is the lead up to the former quote. 
I can eat fifty eggs. 
Nobody can eat fifty eggs. 
You just said he could eat anything. 
Did you ever eat fifty eggs? 
Nobody ever eat fifty eggs. 
My boy says he can eat fifty eggs, he can eat fifty eggs. 
Yeah, but in how long? 
A hour. 
Well, I believe I'll take part of that wager.


----------



## rhitland (Nov 13, 2009)

not grifters or drifters


----------



## rhitland (Nov 13, 2009)

Paul Newman is star in it.


----------



## scottmh59 (Nov 13, 2009)

mr smith goes to washington


----------



## scottmh59 (Nov 13, 2009)

shane?


----------



## scottmh59 (Nov 13, 2009)

i need another clue


----------



## rhitland (Nov 13, 2009)

well you guys would have got it by now so I will give another, did not realize that movie was so unpopular. The quotes were from "Cool Hand Luke"


----------



## rhitland (Nov 13, 2009)

How about this one.

"if it bleeds we can kill it"


----------



## ljlinson1206 (Nov 13, 2009)

That quote can actualy be made to fit any number of movies, however I believe that the one you are refereing to is going to be Predator with the Governator


----------



## rhitland (Nov 14, 2009)

you got it 
go ahead with a new one


----------



## C. Banks Barbee (Nov 14, 2009)

"Did you ever hear of "The Seattle Seven"?... That was me... and six other guys. "


----------



## LRG (Nov 14, 2009)

the godfather


----------



## rhitland (Nov 14, 2009)

C. Banks Barbee said:


> "Did you ever hear of "The Seattle Seven"?... That was me... and six other guys. "



There is not a line in that movie I will not get. It is my back to square movie. Nobody puts things in perspective for me like The Dude, Duder or El Dudereno if your not into the whole brevitiy thing. lol

The Big Lewboksi

Luf you are still up but I will throw one out while we wait.


----------



## rhitland (Nov 14, 2009)

"Something just jumped up and bit me"

"Now the goverment told me it was a million dollar wound but I never saw a nickel of that money."


----------



## ljlinson1206 (Nov 14, 2009)

My names Forest, Forest Gump.


----------



## ljlinson1206 (Nov 14, 2009)

1st clue.


I swear to God if I ever get out of this alive I'm gonna dance a jig!


----------



## C. Banks Barbee (Nov 15, 2009)

rhitland said:


> There is not a line in that movie I will not get. It is my back to square movie. Nobody puts things in perspective for me like The Dude, Duder or El Dudereno if your not into the whole brevitiy thing. lol
> 
> The Big Lewboksi
> 
> Luf you are still up but I will throw one out while we wait.



Nice Rhit!

You may be surprised to know that I am an ordained minister in the Church of the Later Day Dude...


----------



## luftx (Nov 15, 2009)

ljlinson1206 said:


> 1st clue.
> 
> 
> I swear to God if I ever get out of this alive I'm gonna dance a jig!



2nd clue?


----------



## scottmh59 (Nov 15, 2009)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



> 1st clue.
> 
> 
> I swear to God if I ever get out of this alive I'm gonna dance a jig!


 




the last boyscout


----------



## scottmh59 (Nov 15, 2009)

Listen, and understand. That thing is out there. It can't be bargained with. It can't be reasoned with. It doesn't feel pity, or remorse, or fear. And it absolutely will not stop, ever, until you are dead.


----------



## luftx (Nov 15, 2009)

Terminator?


----------



## scottmh59 (Nov 15, 2009)

you got it..


----------



## luftx (Nov 15, 2009)

id you hear my speech?
: Yeah.
: Yeah?
: You're gonna get yourself re-elected.
: That's what I keep telling them.


----------



## scottmh59 (Nov 15, 2009)

hmmmm..will have to think on this one


----------



## luftx (Nov 15, 2009)

What?  Scott stumped?  :lol:


----------



## scottmh59 (Nov 15, 2009)

it happens sometimes:2:


----------



## scottmh59 (Nov 15, 2009)

another hint?


----------



## luftx (Nov 15, 2009)

hint #2:

: Hold on, just let me double-check, sir...
: Oh, for Christ's sakes, man, hurry up!
: Sir, if you get the wrong wire, you'll cut the engine feeds, and the plane will crash.
: Then we don't want to get the wrong wire, do we?


----------



## luftx (Nov 15, 2009)

I'll be away from the keybord for a bit, the wife (the BOSS) asked me to run to the grocery store if I wanted spaghetti and meatballs for lunch, since I asked for it..

Robert


----------



## luftx (Nov 15, 2009)

hint #3:

Grace: She couldn't stay your little girl forever Jim.
President James Marshall: I know. But I was hoping she could wait until she was 14 or 15... or 50.


----------



## scottmh59 (Nov 15, 2009)

airforce 1


----------



## luftx (Nov 15, 2009)

you got it Stumpy, er, Scott!


----------



## scottmh59 (Nov 15, 2009)

1.Did you ever hear the joke about the man with five pen*ses? His pants fit like a glove.

2.Officer Clark: *[to Duke at a traffic light*] OK a$$hole, pull this yellow piece of sh*t around the corner here... you got me? Hear that? Move it!... Right now, asshole! 
[Duke dumps the clutch and burns away from the traffic stop, leaving Clark looking confused] 
Wheatly: [*yells out the window of his GTO as they pass Clark still in the street*] Hey Officer Clark, are you lost or something?


----------



## ljlinson1206 (Nov 15, 2009)

OK, Something tells me that this is going to be one of those "B" movies made in the 70's or 80's. 

It's kinda like playing Rock Trivia and listing a song from side two on an album that only sold 100k copies by a band that had a song in a movie that noone really knows.

I'm just saying......


----------



## scottmh59 (Nov 15, 2009)

hint 2__and was an "A" movie when it came out..

Brenda Weintraub: [Tape played over the PA system at the dance] Did you hear about Jean Freidman? I heard she had an abortion in Tijuana. 
Shirley Weintraub: That's doesn't surprise me. I heard she gave half the football team the clap. 
[chuckles] 
Shirley Weintraub: They sure played like they still had it last week. 
Newbomb Turk: That was the 'Ironbox' Twins, Brenda and Shirley Weintraub, coming to you live from the ladies' room at Tubby's Drive-In. 

comedy..1980...some of the cast

Robert Wuhl(reporter-alex knox ,from BATMAN)
Tony Danza
Fran Drescher
Michelle Pfeiffer


----------



## ljlinson1206 (Nov 15, 2009)

No, not gonna get that one.  Maybe one of the other guys will.


----------



## scottmh59 (Nov 16, 2009)

its....*The Hollywood Knights*a few clips...
[video=youtube;tD1Cl1L8WFQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tD1Cl1L8WFQ&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;vb97nlbJD0Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vb97nlbJD0Q&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;LAFf9rOj4A0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LAFf9rOj4A0&feature=related[/video]


----------



## ljlinson1206 (Nov 16, 2009)

Yea Bro. I would never have gotten that one.

Next please.


----------



## scottmh59 (Nov 17, 2009)

Desk Manager: Perhaps I shall send some Dom Perignon up to your room. 
: I prefer to be alone tonight, perhaps later I will meet your friend Don


----------



## rhitland (Nov 17, 2009)

Pink Panther?


----------



## scottmh59 (Nov 17, 2009)

no..hint 2

guy1:The blackness of my belt is like the inside of a coffin on a moonless night. 
guy2: That's pretty black, Man. 
guy2: It is a black art, and I, *****, am the blackest of the black. Or rather the great white black art... Blackest... Master.


----------



## ljlinson1206 (Nov 17, 2009)

I think that's Beverly Hills Ninja?


----------



## Jay (Nov 17, 2009)

It's hevey, What is it?... It's the stuff dreams are made of


----------



## rhitland (Nov 18, 2009)

good to see you on her Brother Jay. I was wondering if you will ever eat venicen again? lol

Scott your C list quotes have stumped me got no clue.


----------



## ljlinson1206 (Nov 18, 2009)

New quote:

If I were to send you flowers where would I, No, wait, Let me rephrase....If I were to to let you suck my tongue........would you be Greatful?


----------



## scottmh59 (Nov 18, 2009)

rhitland said:


> Scott your C list quotes have stumped me got no clue.



it was beverly hills ninja


----------



## luftx (Nov 18, 2009)

Post another one so we can get this party moving!


----------



## ljlinson1206 (Nov 18, 2009)

Repost



ljlinson1206 said:


> New quote:
> 
> If I were to send you flowers where would I, No, wait, Let me rephrase....If I were to let you suck my tongue........would you be Greatful?


----------



## rhitland (Nov 18, 2009)

is that a Quintin Tarrintino movie?


----------



## Jay (Nov 18, 2009)

Jay said:


> It's hevey, What is it?... It's the stuff dreams are made of



come on lads think.. THINK!


----------



## ljlinson1206 (Nov 18, 2009)

rhitland said:


> is that a Quintin Tarrintino movie?



NO.  I'll give you a hint.  It had Nicholas cage in it.


----------



## scottmh59 (Nov 19, 2009)

face off?


----------



## C. Banks Barbee (Nov 19, 2009)

scottmh59 said:


> face off?



You just wanted to say Face Off and pretend that you didn't laugh.


IMHO, I thought the Maltese Falcon ended with a "what dreams are made of" line... I certainly saw it enough times.

But if that stumps, here's one from a cult classic:

"Where the h*ll you from, Krypton?"


----------



## scottmh59 (Nov 19, 2009)

C. Banks Barbee said:


> You just wanted to say Face Off and pretend that you didn't laugh.
> 
> 
> "Where the h*ll you from, Krypton?"



lol...

is yours the lost boys


----------



## C. Banks Barbee (Nov 19, 2009)

I quit.


----------



## scottmh59 (Nov 19, 2009)

C. Banks Barbee said:


> I quit.



is that the next quote?


----------



## C. Banks Barbee (Nov 19, 2009)

No, that's me saying I've been bested.


----------



## scottmh59 (Nov 19, 2009)

ahhhhh..i see


----------



## ljlinson1206 (Nov 19, 2009)

OK, Scott.  Your up.  I guess face Off was way to easy for a skilled amster like yourself.  I wil try harder next time now that I know you Kungfu is strong.


----------



## C. Banks Barbee (Nov 20, 2009)

My hat is back in the ring.


--"If we donate them to Goodwill, we get a tax write-off. Which is great."

--"You're a monster."


----------



## ljlinson1206 (Nov 20, 2009)

Brewsters Million


----------



## C. Banks Barbee (Nov 20, 2009)

Nope


----------



## Jay (Nov 20, 2009)

Shannadoa ?? ... :confused1:sorry for my poor spelling


----------



## C. Banks Barbee (Nov 21, 2009)

"Smart People" with Dennis Quaid, Sarah Jessica Parker, Thomas Hayden Church, and Ellen Page.


----------



## scottmh59 (Nov 21, 2009)

We're gonna drink this one to Ozzie. A good man who tried to save my ass by injecting me into yours.


----------



## ljlinson1206 (Nov 21, 2009)

Inner Space?


----------



## C. Banks Barbee (Nov 21, 2009)

ljlinson1206 said:


> Inner Space?



Haven't seen that one in a while...

How about:

"If we blow this today, there ain't no tomorrow."


----------



## rhitland (Nov 21, 2009)

C. Banks Barbee said:


> Haven't seen that one in a while...
> 
> How about:
> 
> "If we blow this today, there ain't no tomorrow."



Butch Casidy and Sundance Kid?


----------



## C. Banks Barbee (Nov 21, 2009)

Nay.  Think more along the lines of the 8th Dimension.


----------



## scottmh59 (Nov 22, 2009)

ljlinson1206 said:


> Inner Space?



right


----------



## ljlinson1206 (Nov 22, 2009)

C. Banks Barbee said:


> Nay.  Think more along the lines of the 8th Dimension.



Buckaroo Bonzai


----------



## ljlinson1206 (Nov 22, 2009)

OK guys, we're getting a little off track with the rules here.  If you guess the quote, then you get to post the next quote.  If you are the one posting the quote, then after someone guesses you have to place another hint if it's not correct.  Everyone is wanting to post a quote, and we're starting to get a little chaotic.


----------



## scottmh59 (Nov 23, 2009)

good call...

so we need another hint if your guess is not right..


----------



## ljlinson1206 (Nov 23, 2009)

I still think it's Buckaroo Bonzai


----------



## C. Banks Barbee (Nov 24, 2009)

Correct there little Buckaroo.


----------



## scottmh59 (Nov 24, 2009)

ljlinson1206 
 your up..........


----------



## ljlinson1206 (Nov 25, 2009)

You guys are probably going to get this very quickly.  I've seen alot of movies but the quotes I remember are probably not suitable for this site...lol.  I do remember a few, so here goes.  Great Movie by the way.

"The greatest trick the Devil ever pulled was convincing the world he didn't exist, and like that, he's gone."


----------



## rhitland (Nov 25, 2009)

Devils Advocate? was that the name of that Al Pacino and Keanu Reeves movie?


----------



## C. Banks Barbee (Nov 25, 2009)

I think it's from a Kevin Spacey movie... am I right?


----------



## scottmh59 (Nov 25, 2009)

the usual suspects


----------



## Dredd17 (Nov 25, 2009)

Its the Devil's Advocate.


----------



## rhitland (Nov 25, 2009)

So I am up 

"midichlorians are the life force that surrounds us"


----------



## Blake Bowden (Nov 25, 2009)

rhitland said:


> So I am up
> 
> "midichlorians are the life force that surrounds us"





Star Wars : phantom menace


----------



## rhitland (Nov 25, 2009)

Well bring it then Mr jump over on the Star Wars quote.. ! :20:

Your quote Brother Blake


----------



## ljlinson1206 (Nov 25, 2009)

Well, Actually, Scott is up because he got the quote.  It was from the Usual Suspect.


----------



## scottmh59 (Nov 25, 2009)

lets go back to the 80's....


No one laughs at a master of Quack Fu!


----------



## C. Banks Barbee (Nov 26, 2009)

Seriously?  Howard the Duck!

So dirty.


----------



## ljlinson1206 (Nov 26, 2009)

You're up Brother Banks.


----------



## scottmh59 (Nov 26, 2009)

[video=youtube;PVb2xZn2gqY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PVb2xZn2gqY[/video]


----------



## rhitland (Nov 26, 2009)

that movie did rock


----------



## C. Banks Barbee (Nov 27, 2009)

"Every easy choice today will have its consequences tomorrow."


----------



## scottmh59 (Nov 27, 2009)

hmmmmm...not sure.

another hint?


----------



## C. Banks Barbee (Nov 27, 2009)

I doubt this will help, but I will hint with the lyrics to a Beatles song:

Mother Superior jump the gun, Mother Superior jump the gun.


----------



## scottmh59 (Nov 27, 2009)

lol...i thought it was doubt,just wasnt sure..but that hint did it


----------



## ljlinson1206 (Nov 27, 2009)

Spiderman?


----------



## C. Banks Barbee (Nov 28, 2009)

scottmh59 said:


> lol...i thought it was doubt,just wasnt sure..but that hint did it



Congrats.  I really enjoyed writing that hint myself.


----------



## ljlinson1206 (Nov 28, 2009)

Is that the name of the movie.."Doubt"?


----------



## scottmh59 (Nov 28, 2009)

Okay, that was crazy. I didn't expect that. What happened to you? 
: I went through the train. What happened to you? 
: I jumped over it. 
: [pause] You can do that? 
: Yeah. I told you to read that manual. 
: There's a manual?


----------



## ljlinson1206 (Nov 28, 2009)

G.I. Joe

A Real American Hero


----------



## scottmh59 (Nov 28, 2009)

ljlinson1206 said:


> G.I. Joe
> 
> A Real American Hero



gi joe...the rise of cobra,,,but we wont split hairs here:53:


----------



## ljlinson1206 (Nov 28, 2009)

You know, we're sitting here, you and me, like a couple of regular fellas. You do what you do, and I do what I gotta do and now that we've been face to face, if I'm there and I gotta put you away, I won't like it. But I tell you, if it's between you and some poor bastard whose wife you're gonna turn into a widow, brother, you are going down.

There is a flip side to that coin. What if you do got me boxed in and I gotta put you down? Cause no matter what, you will not get in my way. We've been face to face, yeah, but I will not hesitate. Not for a second.


----------



## scottmh59 (Nov 28, 2009)

heat


----------



## ljlinson1206 (Nov 28, 2009)

HOW DO YOU DO THAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I just posted that. You must be some kind of movie savont or something.


----------



## C. Banks Barbee (Nov 28, 2009)

Movie savont, idiot savont... it's all the same, right?  :29:


----------



## ljlinson1206 (Nov 28, 2009)

OK, next quote Scott.


----------



## scottmh59 (Nov 28, 2009)

Hello? 911 emergency. My car's been stolen! I'm in pursuit! I need the whole squadron, bring everyone! No, no don't ask any questions, my father's the head of the neighbourhood watch!


----------



## ljlinson1206 (Nov 29, 2009)

Transformers.

Sam is chasing Bumble Bee.

At least your using A list movies.  Thank you.:20:


----------



## ljlinson1206 (Nov 29, 2009)

Have you ever fired two guns whilst jumping through the air? 

No. 

Have you ever fired one gun whilst jumping through the air? 

No. 

Ever been in a high-speed pursuit? 

Yes, yes I have actually. 

Have you ever fired a gun whilst in a high speed pursuit? 

No!!!!!! :33:


----------



## scottmh59 (Nov 29, 2009)

sounds like some hot fuzz


----------



## ljlinson1206 (Nov 29, 2009)

Man, I'm really gonna have to start digging deep.  Next quote please.


----------



## luftx (Dec 17, 2009)

We aren't playing this game anymore? <SNIFF!  SNIFF!>


----------



## rhitland (Dec 18, 2009)

Well Scott got banned and he was up.  So I bet he would will that priviledge to you Luftx if you will get us going again.


----------



## luftx (Dec 18, 2009)

I'm out on the way to visit a brother in the hospital. As soon as I get home I'll figure sonething out and post it!

Robert


----------



## webstermason (Dec 18, 2009)

Keeping with the season...
Let's be independent together!


----------



## luftx (Dec 18, 2009)

*Ok, How about this:

*: They're bringing us in.  
 : When the hell was you gonna tell me?  
 : Oops.  
 : We're gonna have to work on our communication.


----------



## ljlinson1206 (Dec 18, 2009)

Men in Black?


----------



## luftx (Dec 19, 2009)

No sir!

Quote #2:

: They're bringing us in.  
 : When the hell was you gonna tell me?  
 : Oops.  
 : We're gonna have to work on our communication. 

Robert

PS - I'll be out of town most of today.  Going to Houston  'cause my cousin's (also a brother) daughter is graduating from U of H today...


----------



## webstermason (Dec 19, 2009)

Indepence Day


----------



## luftx (Dec 19, 2009)

webstermason said:


> Indepence Day


 
You are correct!!


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jan 13, 2010)

Guess the quote...

"I was 12 going on 13 the first time I saw a dead human being."


----------



## C. Banks Barbee (Jan 13, 2010)

Stand By Me?


----------



## Blake Bowden (Feb 2, 2010)

Name the movie....

" Shut your pie hole!"

Hint...it's a current release.


----------



## rhitland (May 27, 2010)

hmmm, current release in Feb???? 
Avatar??


----------



## jwhoff (May 31, 2010)

"I can't help it, they just drew me that way."

Jessica Rabbit, _Roger Rabitt_


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jul 25, 2010)

Okay...new one...

"They call him the bear jew"


----------



## C. Banks Barbee (Jul 25, 2010)

Inglourious Basterds.

New one:  


That might be all fine and dandy but still have a lot more to learn before you become a full fledged Queen, my dear. 

Man card points revoked all around if answered.


----------



## jwhoff (Jul 25, 2010)

"I don't know, it just sells itself."

Vince


----------



## ljlinson1206 (Sep 12, 2010)

The princess Diaries?


----------



## ljlinson1206 (Sep 12, 2010)

Or The Prince and Me.  I have 3 girls ranging from 19 - 11.


----------



## rhitland (Nov 29, 2010)

Swingers?


----------



## jwhoff (Dec 5, 2010)

"the streets are crawling with soldiers."


----------



## Timothy Fleischer (Dec 8, 2010)

jwhoff said:


> "the streets are crawling with soldiers."



History of the World, Part 1


NEXT MOVIE QUOTE: 

"This is what you get for spilling the paint in the garage. Do I stutter?"


----------



## MasonicTexan (Dec 20, 2010)

lol "The Breakfast Club" 
good movie


Next Movie Quote:

"Try to imagine all life as you know it stopping instantaneously and every molecule in your body exploding at the speed of light."


----------



## Beathard (Feb 3, 2011)

Ghostbusters

Quote: 
I must warn you, we are going to pass through, well, a gateway thing. 
What?
It may disturb you. It scares the willies out of me.


----------



## Goatrider (Feb 6, 2011)

The hitchhiker's guide to the galaxy

Movie quote:

"Where do you come from?  From the East, and I am hoping you will give my message on the square for the sake of the widow's son."


----------



## Beathard (Apr 28, 2011)

Can't let the goatrider win!



Goatrider said:


> Movie quote:
> "Where do you come from? From the East, and I am hoping you will give my message on the square for the sake of the widow's son."


 
The Man Who Would Be King (1975)

Next quote: "Oh, this penguin suits been to far too many Masonic dinners - the trouser leg keeps rolling up of its own accord."


----------



## THemenway (Oct 27, 2011)

OK, this thread has been stagnant for about 6 months now. 
It looked fun, SO, If there are no objections, I'd like to kick it off again.


----------



## THemenway (Oct 27, 2011)

Hint: Recent comedy.
"What you did was very spiteful, but it was very brave and very honest and I respect you for doing that,
But the content of what you said has made me hate you,
So ther's a layer of respect, admittedly, for your truthfulness..........Peppered with hate.....Hateful respect."


----------



## Beathard (Oct 27, 2011)

Take him to the Greek  

Still outstanding quote: "Oh, this penguin suits been to far too many Masonic dinners - the trouser leg keeps rolling up of its own accord."


----------



## THemenway (Oct 27, 2011)

I know the answer bit I cheated. 
It appears to be an obscure movie.


----------



## THemenway (Oct 27, 2011)

That 6 month stumper is from the 2007 TV series in the UK, Inspector Lewis


----------



## THemenway (Oct 27, 2011)

Beathard, you are up sir!


----------



## THemenway (Oct 29, 2011)

OK then, Here's another one:

"Nothin'. A handful of nothin'. You stupid mullet head. He beat you with nothin'. Just like today when he kept comin' back at me......with nothin'."


----------



## THemenway (Nov 3, 2011)

OK, hint from the same movie:
"................some men you just can't reach. So you get what we had here last week, which is the way he wants it... well, he gets it. I don't like it any more than you men."


----------



## THemenway (Nov 5, 2011)

OK, Dead giveaway from the beginning of the last quote.
"What we have here is, failure to communicate.........."


----------



## MikeMay (Nov 6, 2011)

THemenway said:


> "What we have here is, failure to communicate.........."


....that's from Cool Hand Luke....repeated over and over while I was in bootcamp many many moons ago...


----------



## THemenway (Nov 7, 2011)

CORRECT!! Let's get this thread going again, you're up.


----------



## MikeMay (Nov 8, 2011)

"Gentlemen, you can't fight in here! This is the War Room!"


----------



## Beathard (Nov 8, 2011)

Dr Strangelove.

How about: "What are we gonna do next, short-sheet the Pope's bed?"


----------



## THemenway (Nov 10, 2011)

Eurotrip?


----------



## Beathard (Nov 10, 2011)

Nope, it is a movie with Masonic ties...


----------



## THemenway (Nov 15, 2011)

I caught one of what I think it is this weekend, but I never heard that line.
Awesome movie, I forgot how good it was.


----------



## THemenway (Nov 20, 2011)

I just watched the second one. I also forgot how good it was, great movie.
One more to go


----------



## THemenway (Nov 29, 2011)

OK, I was watching a totally unrelated movie and in the preview for National Treasure, Book of Secrets came on and that phrase was on the preview. 
I swear that it wasn't in the movie, I even went back and scanned through it a second time. 
Is that the movie?
Oh yeah, and the 3rd installment hasn't been made yet.


----------



## THemenway (Dec 6, 2011)

National Treasure, Book of Secrets?
I don't undertand why it wasn't actually in the movie I saw. Did you see an extended version or something?


----------



## K.S. (Dec 6, 2011)

It was cut out from the theatrical release, (I believe). I haven't seen "book of secrets" in awhile.

How about; "When I left you I was but the learner. Now I am the master."


----------



## THemenway (Dec 26, 2011)

Star Wars! I just watched it again this weekend with my Nephew. He had never seen the "first" one. He was not impressed, LOL!!!


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jan 10, 2012)

"Ever notice how you come across somebody once in a while you shouldn't have fucked with? That's me. "


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jan 15, 2012)

Aww...no takers??? Gran Torino

[video=youtube;6arlI-z61hU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6arlI-z61hU[/video]


----------



## Kenneth Lottman (Jan 16, 2012)

"is that you John Wayne...is this me"?


----------



## THemenway (Jan 16, 2012)

Classic, Full Metal Jacket.


----------



## THemenway (Jan 16, 2012)

D- What are you drawing?
N- A liger. 
D- What's a liger? 
N- It's pretty much my favorite animal. It's like a lion and a tiger mixed... bred for its skills in magic.


----------



## jwhoff (Jan 19, 2012)

Napoleon Dynomite

"Oh!"


----------



## THemenway (Jan 21, 2012)

Yessir!


----------



## jwhoff (Jan 21, 2012)

"Oh!"


----------



## THemenway (Jan 21, 2012)

LOL, could we maybe have a couple more words/lines?


----------



## jwhoff (Jan 22, 2012)

THemenway said:


> LOL, could we maybe have a couple more words/lines?



Sorry Brother Hemenway, don't want to give the title away, but that's the only words spoken in the entire movie.

Think about that one.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jan 23, 2012)

"I'm putting together a special team, and I need me eight soldiers. Eight Jewish-American soldiers. Now, y'all might've heard rumors about the armada happening soon. Well, we'll be leaving a little earlier. We're gonna be dropped into France, dressed as civilians."


----------



## THemenway (Jan 24, 2012)

@Blake Bowden-Inglourious Bastards, Classic!

@jwhoff- Quest For Fire??


----------



## THemenway (Jan 24, 2012)

You're not talking about Silent Movie are you, because that mime says "No."


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jan 24, 2012)

THemenway said:


> @Blake Bowden-Inglourious Bastards, Classic!



Bingo!


----------



## THemenway (Jan 24, 2012)

Person #1: 
"Reckon I'm right popular. You a bounty hunter?" 
Person #2: 
"A man's got to do something for a living these days."
Person #1: 
"Dyin' ain't much of a living, boy."


----------



## jwhoff (Jan 25, 2012)

Oh! No! what the hell.  

Silent Movie was the answer.  You seem to have mastered all the lines in that movie.

Know all the words to the old BATMAN song?


----------



## THemenway (Jan 25, 2012)

LOL! I am the king of absolutely useless trivia!!!


----------



## jwhoff (Jan 26, 2012)

All the world is binary ... a byte later.:40:


----------



## THemenway (Jan 27, 2012)

I was telling my brother about your response to my answer. Before I could finish, he informed me that the only word spoken was, "Non!"
I busted out your Batman song comment on him as if it were my own. 
I eventually gave you credit for it, LOL.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jan 28, 2012)

"Life moves pretty fast. If you don't stop and look around once in a while, you could miss it."


----------



## jwhoff (Jan 28, 2012)

THemenway said:


> I was telling my brother about your response to my answer. Before I could finish, he informed me that the only word spoken was, "Non!"
> I busted out your Batman song comment on him as if it were my own.
> I eventually gave you credit for it, LOL.



Sorry, I didn't right the lyrics.  But thanks anyway.

:001_unsure:


----------



## THemenway (Jan 31, 2012)

Blake Bowden said:


> "Life moves pretty fast. If you don't stop and look around once in a while, you could miss it."


 
Is it from Dazed and Confused?


----------



## K.S. (Jul 30, 2012)

Ferris Bueller's day off!


----------



## Blake Bowden (Sep 9, 2012)

"There's no crying in baseball!"


----------



## Kenneth Lottman (Sep 9, 2012)

League of their own!


----------



## Blake Bowden (Sep 17, 2012)

Okay, instead of a quote, I'll post a photo....guess the movie..


----------



## Brent Heilman (Sep 17, 2012)

Office Space. Easily in my top 5.


----------



## Brent Heilman (Sep 17, 2012)

"Now I don't have to tell you good folks what's been happening in our beloved little town. Sheriff murdered, crops burned, stores looted, people stampeded, and cattle raped. The time has come to act, and act fast. I'm leaving."


----------



## jwhoff (Sep 19, 2012)

Don't know the movie ... but it sounds like another waisted Saturday afternoon opposite *Alabama* on the gridiron.  I think it's the part about the raped cattle that reminds me.


----------



## Brent Heilman (Sep 20, 2012)

Man, I am starting to wonder about you LSU and Alabama fans. You can keep the cattle raping in the SEC. 

The movie was "Blazing Saddles".


----------



## jwhoff (Sep 20, 2012)

try not to w(a)nder too far.  

how about this one:

"the streets are crawling with soilders!"


----------



## rhitland (Jul 1, 2013)

oh man looks liek this thread is running out of gas.  Lets try this quote

"There is no fate but what we make"


----------



## tbcrisler (Aug 18, 2013)

I think it is Terminator or Terminator II....
I do know it from somewhere....


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## rhitland (Aug 18, 2013)

tbcrisler said:


> I think it is Terminator or Terminator II....
> I do know it from somewhere....
> 
> 
> Freemason Connect HD



Correct.  Now you gotta post a quote!



Freemason Connect HD


----------



## tbcrisler (Aug 18, 2013)

Ok...... Let me think..... 

" I'm sorry, I'm so so sorry..."


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## tbcrisler (Aug 18, 2013)

Or,

" Hey! I didn't hear a Harrumph out of that guy!"


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## rhitland (Aug 18, 2013)

Hmmm may have to be a little more specific? 


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## tbcrisler (Aug 18, 2013)

It is a TV series actually, and he said that phrase all through
his time there......
That's why I put the other quote there.......


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## rhitland (Aug 18, 2013)

Columbo?


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## tbcrisler (Aug 18, 2013)

Doctor Who actually....
The David Tennet Years...



Freemason Connect HD


----------



## KevinD (Jan 28, 2014)

I will kick start this thread...
"A Hosa is a pig that don't fly straight."   No googling allowed!

I knew the harrumph from blazing saddles.


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## BroBook (Jan 30, 2014)

Scar face 


Bro Book


----------



## mrpierce17 (Feb 4, 2014)

"You said you won't gonna ride that bull again Sissy "...

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## KevinD (Feb 4, 2014)

Being a bull and the person's name is sissy.  I would have to say urban cowboy.    But I do not remember that quote.


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## mrpierce17 (Feb 5, 2014)

KevinD you are correct

Bro. R.Pierce  (P.H.A.)
Friendly Lodge #436 F&.A.M.
M.W.U.G.L.of.FL , P.H.A


----------



## KevinD (Mar 7, 2014)

"It's an 88.....it shoots through schools."


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Sammcd (Mar 7, 2014)

KevinD said:


> "It's an 88.....it shoots through schools."
> 
> 
> Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App



Johnny Dangerously 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## mrpierce17 (Mar 25, 2014)

I said a double burger with cheese ....see  you almost made me shoot your a## over something stupid..

Bro.R.Pierce
Friendly Lodge #436 F&.A.M.
M.W.U.G.L.of.FL , P.H.A


----------



## brother josh (Mar 25, 2014)

Welcome to good burger home of the good burger can I take ur order


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## mrpierce17 (Mar 25, 2014)

Sorry wrong movie @ brother josh try again

Bro.R.Pierce
Friendly Lodge #436 F&.A.M.
M.W.U.G.L.of.FL , P.H.A


----------



## brother josh (Mar 25, 2014)

I'm sry brother I didn't read the full thread thought we was just naming movie quotes


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## brother josh (Mar 25, 2014)

And are u talkin about the big labowski


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## twhaley67 (Jan 29, 2015)

"Seven years of college down the drain."


----------



## pointwithinacircle2 (Jan 29, 2015)

Animal House


----------



## mrpierce17 (Feb 13, 2015)

Well tell me what isn't broken ..... The air conditioning is fully functional


----------



## pointwithinacircle2 (Feb 13, 2015)

brother josh said:


> Welcome to good burger home of the good burger can I take ur order


American Beauty


----------

